# DO, 13.11.2008



## Wynd (15. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Mich würde interessieren was Ihr so für den großen Release-Tag von Wraith of the Lich King (13.11.08) plant? Wie stellt Ihr Euch den Tag vor? Was werdet Ihr tun/nicht tun? Wo werdet Ihr starten und warum?

PS: super! meine erste umfrage. hat geklappt. bin gespannt auf eure antworten. wen s interessiert: ich selbst werde mir DO + FR frei nehmen um dann 4 tage entspannt questen zu können und mir alles anzusehen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. September 2008)

ganz normaler arbeitstag. (ein tag wie jeder andere)


----------



## taribar (15. September 2008)

hast leider was vergessen und zwar: Bin arbeitslos^^


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2008)

Meinem Kumpel, der sich WotLK kauft viel Spass wünschen^^ Ich hols mir nicht


----------



## Thuzad (15. September 2008)

Ist nen stinknormaler Tag. Ich nehm doch kein Urlaub für nen Spiel. Wie weit kommts denn noch?


----------



## Toidi2k (15. September 2008)

Also wenn es wieder diese Mitternachtsverkäufe gibt wird mein Tag so aussehen.

Mi der 12.11 22.00Uhr aufstehen, zu Mediamarkt in Berlin düsen und Wolk kaufen. Nach hause fahren, Installieren oder Beta updaten und dann solange leveln bis ich umfalle:-) oder die Server sriken


----------



## Róbróy (15. September 2008)

so n shit... ich leg doch nicht mein urlaub auf ein release datum rein was gehtn mit euch ab... Wer das macht den gehört ne schelle meiner meinung nach. aber mei jedem das seine, ich werde bis 19 uhr arbeiten gemütlich nach hause gehen und garnix tun weil eh alles zusammenbricht wie bei BC wie start war ich warte lieber paar tage bevor ich loslege


----------



## Wynd (15. September 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> Ist nen stinknormaler Tag. Ich nehm doch kein Urlaub für nen Spiel. Wie weit kommts denn noch?



das kannte ich vorher auch nicht. zu seligen schulzeiten habe ich höhstens mal für nen neuen final fantasy-teil geschwänzt. ich freu mich einfach immer auf die erweiterungen und gönn mir deshalb einfach mal 2 urlaubstage.


----------



## Camô (15. September 2008)

Es fehlt auch die Möglichkeit, das Spiel einfach zu holen, wenn ich Zeit zum Zocken/ Einkaufen habe. Dass hier fast jeder meint, dass man sich Stunden bis 0:00 Uhr die Beine in den Bauch stellt, verstehe ich echt nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (15. September 2008)

da mein schultag leider bis 18:00 dauert bin ich erst um 18:30 daheim. schnell was essen und die cd einwerfen. um 18:45 dann fußball training und ab 22:00 zocken.


----------



## PinkyBrain (15. September 2008)

Hätt auch gern was wie normal zur Arbeit gehen und danach mal spielen.

Werde es mir zwar holen nur weiss ich nicht ob bestellen oder am Release Tag kaufen.
Vielleicht gibts auch so Nacht und Nebel Aktionen wieder und ich nehm diesmal aus Jux dran teil und bin auch mal Suchti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Fall schau ich mir beide Startgebiete an ... allerdings werd ich wohl erst später anfangen zu questen sondern erstmal die 70er Instanzen anschauen bis sich draußend er Krach der neuankömmlinge gelegt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphàdog (15. September 2008)

mir fehlt zb die antwort: ich warte bis Freitag, gehe ganz gemütlich zum Saturn (bzw Mediamarkt) und kaufs mir da, oder vllt erst samstag


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2008)

Ähm, da fehlt, daß ich gar nicht spielen werde ^^. Den Tag auf dem Server erspare ich mir lieber und spiel erst 2-3 Tage später wieder, da eh alles überfüllt und alle genervt sein werden, am ersten Tag wird es wahrscheinlich eh wieder regelmäßig Serverreboots geben etc.


----------



## Nr2 (15. September 2008)

Werde im heulenden Fjord starten, da mir die Tundra zu öde ist und ich eher auf bewaldete Gebiete stehe.


----------



## Plakner (15. September 2008)

Wird n Tag wie jeder andere denk ich ma


----------



## kool_key (15. September 2008)

auf warhammer umsteigen


----------



## Halandor (15. September 2008)

also ich werd noch einige tage warten und schule schwänzen? soweit kommts noch nur damit dann alles abscheisst weil jeder meint das spielspielen zu müssen nein danke


----------



## crizzle (15. September 2008)

siehst du blubb du opfer-_- 



13.11.08  is nun auch auf wow-europe.com bestätigt


----------



## süchtigerhexer (15. September 2008)

also ich werde vorbestellen und dann istallieren da ich sowieso nen todesritter nehme ist es eig egal wie lang ich brauche un´m on zu kommen aber desto schneller deso besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (15. September 2008)

was ich mache: Schulschluß abwarten und dann um 13:00 Uhr nach hause düsen und erst mal hausis machen und dann am abend vllt wotlk kaufen (wenns die läden denn haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
startgebiet: borean tundra


----------



## Camô (15. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> siehst du blubb du opfer-_-
> 
> 
> 
> 13.11.08  is nun auch auf wow-europe.com bestätigt


Oha, da hat einer echt null Ahnung von b1ubbs Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn diese war auf den MÖGLICHEN Releasetermin bezogen, der heute morgen genannt wurde. Und das wurde/ wird immer noch in diesem Thread diskutiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. er schreibt sich b1ubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ crizzlefashizzlemanizzle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (15. September 2008)

freue mich schon sehr!


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2008)

Ich werde ganz normal arbeiten gehen und Northrend kann mich erstmal. Ganz ehrlich, meine Freizeitgestaltung wird nicht so aussehen dass ich mich mit 100 Leuten um ein verschrecktes Monster kloppe während mich ein Chat in Handelschannelqualität berieselt.
Eher geh ich mich ritzen und schreib mir Mieze aufn Popo.


----------



## Mengo (15. September 2008)

Ich bestelle es ueber Amazon und gucke mal rein. Habe gar nicht so viel Zeit fuer das Spiel, es gibt echt wichtigeres.


----------



## PinkyBrain (15. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> siehst du blubb du opfer-_-
> 
> 
> 
> 13.11.08  is nun auch auf wow-europe.com bestätigt



Hat nix mit dem Thread zu tun, oder irre ich mich?
Und wenn ich gucke war B1ubbs Aussage wie die einiger anderen BEVOR Blizzard es auf der HP offiziell gemacht hat ...

Aber nuja... Wie ich oben sehe hats noch wer gemerkt ^^


----------



## Königmarcus (15. September 2008)

Schulschluss/Vorlesungsende abwarten, um 14.00 nach Hause düsen und loszocken



ich hoffe das bis dahin meine ce da is, die ich vorbestellen werden ^.^


----------



## м@πGф (15. September 2008)

Schule -> Elektronikladen -> Nach Hause -> Essen -> Hausaufgaben -> Zocken -> Essen -> Schlafen


----------



## Geibscher (15. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich werde ganz normal arbeiten gehen und Northrend kann mich erstmal. Ganz ehrlich, meine Freizeitgestaltung wird nicht so aussehen dass ich mich mit 100 Leuten um ein verschrecktes Monster kloppe während mich ein Chat in Handelschannelqualität berieselt.
> Eher geh ich mich ritzen und schreib mir Mieze aufn Popo.



kommt ja selten vor, dass sowas ein Moderator schafft aber! made my day tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd Urlaub nehmen und inner Tundra anfangen


----------



## wuschel21 (15. September 2008)

^^


----------



## Senzuality (15. September 2008)

Hm, hab in der Woche Spätschicht und muss erst 14 Uhr arbeiten. daraus folgt, früh's fix zum MM, einkaufen, heim und installieren, DK zocken solange es geht und dann arbeiten gehen. Urlaub dafür zu nehmen ist... naja unsinnig. Gibt sicher bessere Gelegenheiten.
Starten werde ich natürlich weder in HF noch in BT sondern im DK-Startgebiet. ;p


----------



## Killah (15. September 2008)

ich gehen schule ich bestelle nähmlich vor dann nachause daddeln ps: ich hab am 6 geburtstag und krieg wrath of the lich king geschenkt haha


----------



## Wynd (15. September 2008)

aye, ihr seid ja doch nicht so süchtig wie ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! habe noch ein paar neutrale(re) antwortpunkte hinzugefügt.


----------



## retschi (15. September 2008)

hehe ich fetz am abend in die stadt und zeltel mit meinem kumpels vorm saturn damit ich das dicke packet bekomme haben wir bei tbc auch gemacht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridiculous (15. September 2008)

du hast nicht die option offen gelassen wow account quittieren O_o


----------



## Arthasishere (15. September 2008)

Werd das ganz ruhig angehen. Am Erscheinungstag mal schauen ob ichs direkt bekommen und wenn nicht hab ich halt Pech gehabt und werd noch ne Woche warten um dann mit nem Kumpel loszustarten. Dann ist es immerhin nicht mehr so überfüllt in den Startgebieten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ganz normaler arbeitstag. (ein tag wie jeder andere)


bei mir auch, ganz normaler schultag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danach mal schauen ^^ hoffe mal losfahrn spiel kaufn und zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baader85 (15. September 2008)

Hab Freitags keine Uni, werde also ausschlafen und dann zocken


----------



## ChAkuz@ (15. September 2008)

würde auch gerne vom saturn/mediamarkt campen was nicht geht weil:

1)unsere "stadt" hat kein mediamarkt/saturn und

2)hab ich am nächsten tag schule^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (15. September 2008)

Da fehlt "kann nicht zocken weil er zum Bund darf" -_-


----------



## greenoano (15. September 2008)

Man die Schule wird an dem Tag die reinste Folter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dannach schnell zum Media Markt und mein vorbestelltes Spiel abholen und dann bis Abends zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (15. September 2008)

erst mal warten bis der postmann das paket bringt, habs bei amazon vorbestellt vor vll nem 3/4 jahr. 
ansonsten ganz normaler tag. freinehmen würd ich mir dafür sicher nicht, spiel so schon genug.

über das startgebiet hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht


----------



## kysiro (15. September 2008)

daqrf erst ab friday  weil da am friday mach ich ne klassnarbeit  ........   wird ja auch schon sooooh früh angekündigt und dann heim essn  wotlk cd nehmen einmal lachen aufspringen schnell installieren  und dann gehts denk ich mal los     ahja und n schönen kakao dazu der darf an den kaltzen tagen nedd fehlen^^


----------



## Jagurex (15. September 2008)

habs vorbestellt.
wird nen ganz normaler tag. 5 uhr aufstehen rein in die uniform. dienst machen und denn wieder ins bett abends...werden eventuell am we zocken....wenns das packet schon da is..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (15. September 2008)

Ganz Klar für mich alles Hardcor  wow  Zocker ne Woche Ferien Nehmen. !!!! 


dass Game aber am Mitternachts verkauf, kaufen wen den einen Gibt in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2008)

Ich werde mit euch allen hier in einem Thread darüber schimpfen, dass Blizz den Release-Termin auf Januar verschoben hat.


----------



## ramsleier (15. September 2008)

Wo ist hier die Option "Mir doch egal, zocke lieber WAR"?


----------



## Korgor (15. September 2008)

Hmm, erstmal von 7 bis 15 Uhr arbeiten, dann bin ich um 15:30 Uhr Zuhause.
Danach Mittagessen - 15:45 Uhr.
Nun WotLK installieren und ab gehts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraxxler (15. September 2008)

Also ich werde am 13. nur mal gugen was los is, aber richtig fange ich erst am wochenende, oder ine paar Tage später an, dann is noch viel los, aber esist nicht überfüllt, und man muss nich 1 stunde warten damit man endlich den mob killen kann.
Ich weis noch nich genau wo ich starte, guge mir am 13 an, fals ich jetzt vorbestelle.


----------



## PinkyBrain (15. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich werde mit euch allen hier in einem Thread darüber schimpfen, dass Blizz den Release-Termin auf Januar verschoben hat.



Das kann natürlich auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (15. September 2008)

ach..noch was^.^ 

nachdem ich das spiel hab installier ich es und geh schlafen dauert bestimmt 3-4 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrano-Tirion (15. September 2008)

Da ich am 13.11 16 werde wohl eher Party statt zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (15. September 2008)

Ich werd mir sofort holen aber wahrscheinlich downloaden da es bestimmt überall ausverkauft sein wird. Dann auch schauen wie es aussieht mit dem Server ob man überhaupt gescheit spielen kann. In der Beta ist es schrecklich am Wochenende hängt ohne ende die ganze zeit, brauchst 20-30sekunden bis du auf deim Mount bist und von Mobs töten will ich garnich erst anfangen. 

Aber mal was anderes weiß jmd. ob man die Beta patches behalten kann ?! Sind das die gleichen oder kommen dann beim Add on spezielle patches raus?


----------



## ChrisM1988 (15. September 2008)

Egal wann das nu rauskommt ich werd das Spiel SOFORT wenn ichs hab installiern und dabei jede menge Kippen wegpaffen weil ich mich sooo freu XD
Dann werde ich mich einloggen , 3 Stunden brauchen um 5 Meter mit meinem neuen DK zurückzulegen und auf meinen Hexer umloggen mit der Hoffnung das das lagfreier läuft und alle halbe Stunde/Stunde umloggen um zu sehn ob ich endlich DK spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. September 2008)

Nach der Schule WotLK kaufen wenn es noch da ist, Hausis machen und dann zocken bis der Arzt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Wacken22 (15. September 2008)

*ironie an*
Ich verabschiede mich von allen Verwanten und schreib Abschiedsbriefe und verkriech mich dann in meinem Zockkeller.
*ironie aus* 

xD lg


----------



## Dix26 (15. September 2008)

nach der arbeit game kaufen installieren und mich dan grün und blau ärgern weil die server down sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvlol (15. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich werde mit euch allen hier in einem Thread darüber schimpfen, dass Blizz den Release-Termin auf Januar verschoben hat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (15. September 2008)

Arbeiten ganz klar ^^

Ich weis jedoch noch garnicht was für Schicht ich habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (15. September 2008)

Ich weiß nich ich glaub ich geh es ruhig an.
Wenn ich mit dem addon wiederkomme, denn so ganz steht das noch nich fest.


----------



## Drénus (15. September 2008)

Also ich werde definitiv ALLE Gebiete zocken nur ob der Heulende Fjord oder die Tundra hmm...


----------



## Traklar (15. September 2008)

Es wird für mich ein ganz normaler Tag wie immer sein, außer das ich sofort nach Hause düsen und das Game installieren werde. Aber ich glaub nicht, das Blizzard diesesmal den Termin genau einhält. BC hatten se ja auch Verspätung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (15. September 2008)

hehe ich habe da B-day xD


----------



## MarZ1 (15. September 2008)

wieso wieso?!?! wieso ein donnerstag? doll da hab ich 9 stunden!!!-.- um 16:30 müde nach hause naja wenigstens lohnt es sich die 9 stunden runterzuzählen=)


----------



## RogueCheka (15. September 2008)

erst mal kuken und vll zu weihnachten kaufen bin net gut bei kasse! ausserdem schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Hinack (15. September 2008)

Ich komm ganz normal aus der schule, hol mir das spiel und zocke ne runde^^


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

Hmm Schulschluss,ab zu media markt,kaufen,installierne und zocken glaub ich^^


----------



## Xilibili (15. September 2008)

Schulschluss 15:20
Am GameStop 15:25
Zu Hause 15:35 
Pc an 15:37
Hausaufgaben währneddes insatllierrens machen 15:38-16:12 
Patch Downloaden 16:01- 17:00
WoW-Laggen 17:01-23:59


----------



## Yiraja (15. September 2008)

ganz normal arbeiten und dann abends mal los legen wenn nich sogar erst am we mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich seh gerad dasn donnerstag un ich hab freitags imma berufsschule also werd ich wohl doch die ganze nacht daddeln xD


----------



## Schmicha (15. September 2008)

da dies der wichtige tag im meinen leben ist lasse ich natürlich alle wichtigen termine sausen und kümmere mich nur um wow, da dieser tag ja mit den beginn unserer zeitrechnung oder dem millenium zu vergleichen ist.....
vote 4 mehr dumme votings


----------



## LiangZhou (15. September 2008)

Ich werde meine vorbestellte CE auspacken und erstmal schööön die Gimmicks durchgehn während ich patche und installiere. Logischerweise nachdem ich gegessen habe und alles schulische abgeschlossen habe.
Nix gegen die leute, aber wer deswegen freinimmt gehört gehauen. Es ist ein Spiel, zwar nicht irgendein Spiel aber ein SPIEL.


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2008)

Ich werd erst am WE spielen und bis dahin brav 70 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (15. September 2008)

Den Tag werde ich hoffentlich mit dem süssen Mädel aus der Vorlesung heute verbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odinol (15. September 2008)

ChAkuz@ schrieb:


> 2)hab ich am nächsten tag schule^^



na und?


----------



## Cløudestrife (15. September 2008)

ich werde wie immer zu früh zur schule gehen, mir die sachen in die klasse tragen und zum von der schule 2 steinwürfe entfernten laden gehen und warten, bis er aufsperrt :-) danach schnell in die schule, damit ich ja nicht den anfang von religion verpasse XD und dann den tag rumbiegen und hoffen, dass die lehrer gnädig mit den aufgaben sind, bzw während ich die mache das game installieren, das dauert ja auch n bissi


----------



## Gosi (15. September 2008)

Ich werde bis dahin und warscheinlich auch noch darüberhinaus meinem magier auf 70 bringen, vll ist bis dann nichtmehr soviel los das man sich um jeden kill streiten muss. Vll hör ich auch ganz auf. Mal sehen.
Lg Gosi


----------



## Malla (15. September 2008)

da fehlen noch die möglichkeiten "ich hiole mir WotLk nicht" oder " ich werd ein paar tage mit spielen warten bis etwas ruhe in die startgebiete einkehrt"


----------



## Laeknishendr (15. September 2008)

Finde es schon recht amüsant wie nun alle "es nicht so eilig" haben und einen auf den definitiven Causalgamer machen.
Dann aber die ersten sein bei Mediamarkt und co um es noch um Mitternacht zu kaufen *fg*

Erinnert immer an die Leute die sehr viel Alk trinken und den Kopf schütteln wenn sie Alkoholiker sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (15. September 2008)

Schule bis 14:00 Uhr -> Zu Saturn fahren und das Ding kaufen -> Nach Hause und los gehts !!!
Startgebiet: Fjord...

Dann sind auch schon fast wieder Ferien, optimal !!


----------



## Raminator (15. September 2008)

donnerstag habe ich zur 4. bis zur 8. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja werds mir vor schulbeginn kaufen^^


----------



## Shurycain (15. September 2008)

kool_key schrieb:


> auf warhammer umsteigen



sign


----------



## Te-Rax (15. September 2008)

Normalen Schultag durchleben..Wie jeden Tag nach Hause komme,essen, Hausaufgaben machen und dannach die Kiste anschmeißen und WotLK installieren und patchen. Währenddessen paar Körbe vorm Haus werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und Menschen die wegen einem *SPIEL* den Tag umkrempeln versteh ich erlich gesagt nicht.

MfG


----------



## Mondryx (15. September 2008)

Ich werde einen ganz normalen Schultag haben und mir kein Addon kaufen. Da ich Ende Oktober meinen Account einfriere, da ich im Februar Abitur schreibe...muss mich darauf vorbereiten. Wenn die letzte Klausur geschrieben ist, gehts los. Da ich Beta zocke geht das leveln auch sehr flott^^


----------



## Mikaster (15. September 2008)

lol donnerstag hab ich zur 2. stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss also gucken das ich entweder vorbestelle oder morgens kaufen gehe und meien nschulallatag paranoid meine schultasche mit Wotlk verteidige!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(NORTHREND ICH KOMME!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malla (15. September 2008)

keine ahnung was dir über die leber gelaufen ist, aber zu BC wars bei mir das selbe. habe da zwar nur 2 tage später begonnen zu leveln. aber da war es auch wesentlich angenehmer also sich mit 150 leuten um farmloot zu schlagen. 

wers nötig hat, groß rumzutönen das er/sie es geschafft hat, schnellstmöglich stufe 80 zu erreichen um dann mit den einigen wenigen irgendwo rumzustehen oder bereits die ersten sachen dumm zu farmen verdient echt mitleid...

oh watte ^^ mein deutschlehrer hätte mich für solche sätze damals verdroschen xD


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. September 2008)

Du hast etwas Vergessen, meine Auswahl wäre dann: 
*
In der Nacht von 12. auf den 13. November mit meinen Gildies vor einem Saturn oder Mediamarkt Campen
und dann die Nacht durchzocken!*


----------



## DeFoxi (15. September 2008)

was ich da mache! Ich habe reallife! und bin dann mit meiner Freundin auf Teneriffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 URLAUB


----------



## klogmo (15. September 2008)

Da fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit: "Ich werde es mir ein bis zwei Wochen NACH Release kaufen, weil ich keine Lust auf die höchstwahrscheinlich überfüllten und abgefarmetn Quest Gebiete habe und keine Lust auf diese ganzen Lags habe."


----------



## Morbusdei (15. September 2008)

wirds eigenltich genug collectors editions geben, so das jeder der eine will auch ein bekommen wird? oder sollte man die
sich schon vorbestellen oder in der verkaufsnacht "erkämpfen"?


----------



## Monoecus (15. September 2008)

1. Woher weißt du, dass ich Donnerstags bis 14 Uhr Schule hab?? *angst hab*

2. Ja, ich werde nach der Schule direkt zu Saturn gehen, mich in die VIP-Schlange stellen, mein WotLK kaufen, die DVD einlegen und währen der Installation Hausaufgaben machen...

3. Ich werde in der Boreanischen Tundra anfangen (wenn ich bis WotLK überhaupt schon 70 bin), da ich keine Lust auf Wald hab...


----------



## Juudra (15. September 2008)

jo ich werd wegen dem game natürlich schule schwänzen is doch wohl klar wer will nicht sofort nach northend ^^

/ironie off 

habs vorbestellt wenns nicht kommen sollte werd ich gemütlich zum saturn gehen und es mir kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonsinn (15. September 2008)

Erst warten bis die Schulglocke bimmelt, schwänzen kann ich mir während des Abis nicht erlauben. Dann beim Mediamarkt vorbeischauen und um 16.30 bin ich dann zuhause am Rechner!


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (15. September 2008)

schule abwarten
vielleicht in die stadt gehn
und vielleicht gleich zocken

nix besonderes


fjord weil des interressant aussieht


----------



## PimpGun (15. September 2008)

Ich versteh auch iwie net wie sich leute frei nehmen wegen eines spielesO_o
Das is ja wohl mal zu krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werds mir einfach wenn ich bock habe iwann holen und spielen, wie sonst auch


----------



## streetkiller (15. September 2008)

Ich werde Arbeiten gehe alle dann mit meiner vorfreude nerven ^^ dann nach hause und Spiel installieren  ( Mutter am vortag zwingen das sie am nächsten Tag nach Gamestop fährt und das spiel schonmal kauft )
Dann bis 1 uhr lvel shclafen gehe aufstehen arbeit alle nerven wie geil es doch ist dann wochenende und druchzocken.  
Mein plan xD


----------



## Rinkon (15. September 2008)

Bin mir nichtmal sicher,ob ichs am Release-WE holen werde. 
Das Startgebiet wird total überlaufen sein,auf Mobs muss man warten....da vergeht einem der Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. September 2008)

Da fehlen Antwortetmöglichkeiten für diejenigen denen der Release am A**** vorbei geht.

WoW-Sucht ftw! <_>


----------



## Sempai02 (15. September 2008)

> Da fehlen Antwortetmöglichkeiten für diejenigen denen der Release am A**** vorbei geht.
> 
> WoW-Sucht ftw! <_>



Stimmt, denn ein WoW-Thread im WoW-Forum ist doch so unpassend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Entweder werde ich an dem Donnerstag seminarbedingt erst um 16 Uhr nach Hause kommen und dann anfangen und mir den folgenden Montag dafür freinehmen, oder ich habe Glück und Seminar fällt aus,dann nehme ich mir den Nachmittag frei. Mal schauen.


----------



## fabdiem (15. September 2008)

PAAAAAAAAARRRRTIIIIEEEEEEEEE!!!!

aba wers glaubt -.- blizz verschiebt den termin eh wieda


----------



## Dark Guardian (15. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn ein WoW-Thread im WoW-Forum ist doch so unpassend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm... ich habe mit keinem Wort erwähnt das er unpassend ist.... ich habe ledeglich gesagt das jede Antwort vorraussetzt das man automatisch am Release WoW zocken wird, teilweiße mit mehr "sucht"Symptomen dahinter, mal mit weniger (Kran feiern etc. nur wegen einem Compouterspiel).

Nicht wirklich objektiv diese Umfrage.


----------



## cellebln (15. September 2008)

Ridiculous schrieb:


> du hast nicht die option offen gelassen wow account quittieren O_o



richtig. das hätte ich gewählt.


----------



## Pc-freak (15. September 2008)

PimpGun schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch iwie net wie sich leute frei nehmen wegen eines spielesO_o
> Das is ja wohl mal zu krass
> 
> 
> ...




Weil wir halt Richtig Hardcore   Zocker sind Nicht so wie ihr ^^


----------



## LyráAhdri (15. September 2008)

Ich lass mir das Spiel ganz gemütlich von amazon schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich von der uni komme ist es dann hoffentlich da und ich kann spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Enmal Mitternachtsverkauf hat mir gereicht, muss echt nicht sein ^^ Und starten werd ich wohl im Fjord, wobei ich mir noch nicht so sicher bin, mal schaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werewulf (15. September 2008)

da fehlen ne menge antwortmöglichkeiten.. meine ist auch nicht dabei..

frühmorgens zur arbeit gehen, spätnachmittags nach hause gehen, mich zwei stunden hinlegen mindestens weil mir nach dem arbeitstag die füsse wieder brennen werden..  dann werd ich gemütlich was essen und EVENTUELL meinen rechner einsachalten um city of heroes/villains zu spielen!
den lich-könig werd ich mir vielleicht dann irgendwann holen, wenn ich wieder lust bekommen sollte, bei WoW weiter zu spielen, wenn ich wieder ne pause von CoX brauche... momentan geniesse ich meine WoW-pause sehr... und bis dahin wird der lich-könig sicherlich nur noch die hälfte kosten was man nun für latzen müßte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schule schwänzen für nen spiel... kein wunder das die bratzen heuer verblöden!
extra urlaub nehmen oder krank feiern um kohle für n spiel auszugeben.. ne sorry, da geh ich lieber mit brennenden füssen arbeiten um die kohle zu verdienen!


----------



## Turican (15. September 2008)

kool_key schrieb:


> auf warhammer umsteigen



Mal sehn wann du merkst,dass du von einer S-Klasse auf eine Rostlaube umgestiegen bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanxley (15. September 2008)

Ich werd auch so gegen 18 Uhr loslegen, natürlich im Fjord, weil der nach meinen Eindrücken aus der Beta mehr spass macht als das Zeugs in der Tundra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visoth (15. September 2008)

werd auschlafen bis 20:00 uhr dann spiel kaufen installieren einen keulen und spielen bis ich 80 bin ohne pause hatz4 sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (15. September 2008)

krank machen bis ich lvl 80 erreicht hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (15. September 2008)

an den briefkasten gehen. spiel rausholen. installieren. mich über addons ärgern die dann nicht mehr gehen. addons löschen. spiel ausmachen. 2-3 tage warten bis nimmer sooo überflutet is und denn zoggen.


----------



## Barius (15. September 2008)

1 Woche urlaub

Schüler sein hat solche Vorteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (16. September 2008)

Da mich an dem Tat eh keine wichtigen oder ansatzweise interessanten Vorlesungen erwarten, werde ich gepflegt zu Hause bleiben. Am nächsten Tag vielleicht auch noch, ist ja eh Wochenende. Und glücklicherweise kann man sich den Uni-Stoff auch online ausdrucken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (16. September 2008)

Ich werds mir wahrscheinlich erst einen Monat später vom Geburtstagsgeld kaufen. Da sind dann wenigstens alle Add-Ons umgestellt, die Northrend-Startgebiete sind dann nicht mehr so überfüllt...obwohl, eventuell rennen dann da schon tausende Todesritter rum...naja, mal schauen, auf jeden Fall ist mir 13.11. zu früh, da bin ich bestimmt beim Sacred 2 zocken...

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Sidious75 (16. September 2008)

Ich hol mir am 13. 11.2008 W.A.R.

Bin von Wotlk noch nicht wirklich  überzeugt, deshalb erstmal warhammer dann antesten.


----------



## Galain (16. September 2008)

Was ist denn am 13.11.08?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (16. September 2008)

Warten bis Mittagspause is, schnell in die Stadt düsen und den Nachmittagsunterricht über mich ergehn lassen und die Amerikaner auslachen, weil wir vorher zocken können^^ Zeitverschiebung ftw^^


----------



## Alien123 (16. September 2008)

"Ein paar Tage oder sogar ne Woche frei nehmen für ein Spiel".... Ich denke diejenigen die das machen sind entweder die grössten Suchtis oder haben Angst in WoW den Anschluss zu verlieren.


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> "Ein paar Tage oder sogar ne Woche frei nehmen für ein Spiel".... Ich denke diejenigen die das machen sind entweder die grössten Suchtis oder haben Angst in WoW den Anschluss zu verlieren.


Lass sie doch. Bist doch bloß neidisch auf die Urlaubstage.
Und nein, ich nehme mir für WoW nicht frei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (16. September 2008)

ich muss in die FUUUUU SCH**** und bis 13 uhr schluss warten -.-

oder ich mach blau? xD


----------



## Alien123 (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Lass sie doch. Bist doch bloß neidisch auf die Urlaubstage.
> Und nein, ich nehme mir für WoW nicht frei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab noch 11 Urlaubstage dieses Jahr, die ich aber um Weihnachten rum einsetzen werde und nicht für n Spiel bei dem anfangs die Server eh viel zu voll sein werden.


----------



## Mitzy (16. September 2008)

Ich hab in dieser Woche und in der darauffolgenden Woche frei. Gut... ich werde vermutlich nur am 13.11 "zocken" (soll heißen: WoW Server überbelastet, zocken unmöglich), da ich den Rest der Zeit verplant hab. Urlaub für ein Spiel- hmm... nääää, dafür ist mir Urlaub zu schade.

Startgebiet: kA... Wo ich näher dran bin.


Meine erste Zeit sieht sowieso so aus:

DK erstellen, DK Berufe lehren und schonmal auf 300 bringen. Dann anfangen den DK zu lvln...
Vorher versuchen meinen Tank und Magier zu lvln. Joa... Wenn´s so wie in bc wird, dann wird lvln in der ersten Zeit sowieso fast unmöglich, von daher.


----------



## Natsumee (16. September 2008)

ich weis es noch net werd ich dann sehen was ich mache da es donnerstag ist werd ich wohl bis 18 uhr in der schule leiden müssen -.-


----------



## Altsahir (16. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich werde den ganzen Tag von der Arbeit aus meine Frau per Messenger nerven, ob das Amazon Paket endlich da ist. Dann werde ich auf der Heimfahrt ein bisschen im Zug pennen, in aller Ruhe Abendessen, nebenbei die Installation/Updates ansoßen, die Kids ins Bett bringen, meiner Frau einen guten Film anstellen, und so gegen neun oder zehn Uhr mal Nothrend antesten. ... wenn alles glett geht, natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Alts


----------



## Mxxl (16. September 2008)

Bis 21 Uhr arbeiten  und danach wenn die meisten Kiddys im Bett sind gemütlich mit meiner Freundin die neue Welt erkunden :-)


----------



## Boogie77 (16. September 2008)

werde erstmal ab dem 18. warhammer zocken und wenn es sich dann das bestätigt was ich hoffe , brauch ich das addon nicht mehr ^^ 

falls ich doch wieder zu wow kommen sollte , wovon ich fast nicht ausgehe, werde ich in dem waldgebiet starten ...


so long und.......waaaaaaaggggggh ...


----------



## Xelyna (16. September 2008)

Einen Tag Urlaub nehmen, weil ich mein Geb. ein Tag vorher feier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (16. September 2008)

Auf jedenfall Urlaub nehmen, hab eh noch zuviel davon. Dann den Rechner an die DolbyDigital DTS 6.1 mit 6x100W Sinus und den passenden Lautsprechern an schliessen. Sicherstellen, dass der Nachbar arbeiten gefahren ist. Dann Installieren, Kaffe kochen und Schnittchen machen. Fenster gegen Zerplatzen weil wegen laut absichern.

Dann geniessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin so gespannt auf die Landschaften! Später werd ich mich dann wohl darüber ärgern, was meine Kriegerin nun nicht mehr kann oder vllt. mich auch freuen was sie neues kann. Wer weiss?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (16. September 2008)

Mhh... Ich bin weder süchtig, durchschnittliche tägliche Spielzeit liegt bei 1,3h, noch habe ich Angst was zu verpassen. Meinen ersten 70er habe ich nach 1,5 Jahren WoW vor 3 Wochen fertig bekommen.
Dennoch spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir die Woche nach dem Erscheinen von WotLK frei zu nehmen, da meine Frau nicht mehr so viele Urlaubstage hat wie ich und ich meinen Urlaub deshalb eh alleine planen muss. Zudem habe ich noch etliche Überstunden aufgebaut die abgefeiert werden müssen. Ich denke aber nicht, daß ich in der freien Zeit 8h am Tag spielen werde, da auch noch eine Menge anderer Arbeiten erledigt werden müssen.

Guten Morgen
wolke


----------



## buffsplz (16. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Hmm. In der Umfrage fehlt der Punkt "Ich gehe ganz normal arbeiten und WotLK intressiert mich sowieso nicht".
> Nee, mal im Ernst, etwas Freakig ist die Umfrage schon, es gibt ja nicht mal eine normale Antwort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hallo? Freakige Fragen für freakige Leute, oder? Wenn für dich keine Antwort dabei ist, Pech.
Öhm. Wie Du siehst, bist Du in der Minderheit. Ist halt ein Fred für Leute die WotLK interessiert.


----------



## Xelyna (16. September 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Hallo? Freakige Fragen für freakige Leute, oder? Wenn für dich keine Antwort dabei ist, Pech.
> Öhm. Wie Du siehst, bist Du in der Minderheit. Ist halt ein Fred für Leute die WotLK interessiert.


Wobei die Antowrt 
*[  ] "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR"*
fehlt (:


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

man man eur Post sind Sehr Interessant ^^  ich Freu mich ja schon auf den  11.13 ^^ Ich hab schon Vor Gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (16. September 2008)

Ich habe mir Urlaub genommen und verstehe nicht, was daran schlimm sein soll. Für eine LAN-Party oder irgendein doofes Konzert nimmt man sich ja auch Urlaub, warum nicht für ein anderes Hobby? Es freut mich, dass WotLK so vielen sonstwo vorbei geht und einige sogar den Account nicht verlängern! Hurra, dadurch wird das Gedränge in den Startgebieten nicht so groß!

Da ich entspannt leveln möchte, werde ich mir in den ersten Tagen einen Vorsprung von 2-3 Leveln auf die breite Masse verschaffen, damit ich mich eben nicht um jeden verschreckten Mob kloppen muss. Oder mit Leuten aus der Gilde in Instanzen ziehen, weil auch dort keine Massen an anderen Spielern zu erwarten sind. Ich schätze, dass ich bei gemütlichem Spiel in einer Woche die 80 erreicht habe, und dann gehts erst richtig los - ich schätze mal mit Naxxramas.


----------



## Xelyna (16. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> man man eur Post sind Sehr Interessant ^^  ich Freu mich ja schon auf den  *11.13. *^^ Ich hab schon Vor Gesorgt


Ich will dich ja jetzt nicht enttäuschen *lach*
Aber ich hoffe du hast deinen Urlaub nicht für dieses Datum beantragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja jetzt nicht enttäuschen *lach*
> Aber ich hoffe du hast deinen Urlaub nicht für dieses Datum beantragt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ääääääääää ich mein 13.11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (16. September 2008)

da der briefträger bei mir erst gegen mittag kommt, werd ich genau wie beim bc launch auch, mir den nachmittag frei nehmen. Starten im Fjord, da mir dieses Gebiet in der Beta um einiges mehr gefallen hat als die tundra


----------



## snif07 (16. September 2008)

Ich werd am 13.11 in die Arbeit gehn

Werde auf die Buffed.de seite schaun, mich enspannt zurücklehnen und schauen wie im Minuten tackt neue Themen aufgemacht werden.

"Server down?????????"
"Kack Blizz, server down"
"Gegner hauen mich beim questen um ;("

Ja, ich glaube es wird ein ganz normaler tag.


----------



## Melian (16. September 2008)

ich hab frei, ich hab frei!!!


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ich werd am 13.11 in die Arbeit gehn
> 
> Werde auf die Buffed.de seite schaun, mich enspannt zurücklehnen und schauen wie im Minuten tackt neue Themen aufgemacht werden.
> 
> ...






LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 


XD XD zum tot lachen



Server down?????????"
"Kack Blizz, server down"
"Gegner hauen mich beim questen um ;("


----------



## Xelyna (16. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> [..]
> XD XD zum tot lachen
> [..]


Aber genau so stell ich mir den Tag irgendwie auch vor (;


----------



## Webi (16. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
letztes Mal war so, dass ich das Addon über Amazon bestellt hatte und an dem Tag dem Postboten aufgelauert hatte.
Dann bin ich wieder zurück zur Arbeit und hab eine Stunde früher als gewohnt Feierabend gemacht.
Doch diese Minusstunde wars tatsächlich nicht wert.
Serverabstürze, nicht erreichbarkeit und Charakterload ohne Ende.
Ein Geschrei schlimmer als auf dem Jahrmarkt. Vor allem "Wo ist der Erste-Hilfe-Lehrer?" im Minutentakt haben mich an dem Tag bewogen den restlichen Abend in der Kneipe zu verbringen.
Schon ein paar Tage später waren die Server wieder ziemlich stabil.
Wenn man Glück hatte war man in der Zeit gerade in SW oder so und konnte was unternehmen.
Wenn man Pech hatte, ist eine Instanz wie Bollwerk gerade als der Endboss auf 2% war resettet worden und man konnte den Char einige Stunden nicht mehr aufrufen.

Das also wird mich bewegen, es wieder genau so zu machen. Mich ins Getümmel zu stürzen und hoffen, dass die Spieler sich schön über die Server verteilen und vor allem Perenolde nicht zum Absturz bringen.

Start wird Borea. Tundra


----------



## Jenny84 (16. September 2008)

Mxxl schrieb:


> Bis 21 Uhr arbeiten  und danach wenn die meisten Kiddys im Bett sind gemütlich mit meiner Freundin die neue Welt erkunden :-)


arbeitest du schichtdienst?

ich geh ganz normal arbeiten bis 16:15 uhr arbeiten, dann fahre ich zu meinen pferden. so irgentwann zwischen 18 - 20 uhr bin ich dann zu hause, esse in aller ruhe was und wenn ich dann noch lust habe gehe ich mit meinem schatz zusammen wow zocken.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (16. September 2008)

Da ich spätestens 3 Tage vor der Veröffentlichung meine Diplomarbeit abgegeben habe, habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt eh frei und kann mich voll und ganz dem dauerhaften Standbild in Northrend widmen ... sofern ich ein Exemplar bekomme ...


----------



## Hardin (16. September 2008)

sa die WElt am 10.10 untergeht wird niemand mehr in den genuss kommen das Spiel zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Qonix (16. September 2008)

1 Woche Ferien und schön durch zocken.


----------



## Lootelf (16. September 2008)

- Donnerstag gegen 18:00 von der Arbeit kommen
- Spiel aus dem Briefkasten fischen
- bissel an der Verpackung rumzupfen
- Account für WotLK freischalten
- im Buffed-Forum über Beiträge wie "scheiss blizz, Nordrend wird erst nächste Woche freigeschaltet, 35 Euro für nichts ausgegeben, diese Verbrecher, ich geh zum Anwalt!!!111einelfzwölf" lustig machen 
- bis Dienstag warten, derweil am Wochenende schon mal das Inventar und das Questlog leer machen
- AddOns auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen
- ab Mittwoch WoTLK spielen


----------



## koepj (16. September 2008)

ich habe viellaicht dann frei aber an dem tag wird die wow-weurope.com seite so odeer so überlastet sein von lauter wilden die ihr spile nummer oder wie man das nennt um sein account zu uptaden überfluttete werden aslso macht eiuch nix draus den auch da startgebiet der dk wird mit einer 100% warscheinlichkeit die ganze zeit laggen ( ich rechne an dem tag mt +/- 10 min einlogg zeit)

Also viel spass an dem tag oder lieber mal eine woche warten( was nicht heisst dass ich ihn mir nicht am realease tag kaufe werde^^)


----------



## Darerus (16. September 2008)

Also ich lass es ganz gechillt angehen werde zwar wohl gleich nachts das Spiel kaufen aber werde mich nicht hetzen lassen mit lvln und anfangen werd ich wohl in der Boreanischen Tundra weil es genau dort meine Lieblingsmobs, die phötzen und Kärmainen (mit absicht falsch geschrieben ist mein Marken zeichen ^^) Naga gibt ^^. Naja ansonsten werd ich mir die gebiete richtig anschauen und genießen, sollen die anderen doch powerlvln um auf 80 zu kommen aber so macht das spiel doch keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Xelyna (16. September 2008)

Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mir wie vorgehabt das Spiel via Amazon.de bestelle, aber in der Nacht trotzdem kurz beim zwei Tramstationen entfernten Karstadt vorbeiseh um mir das Treiben der WoW-Begeisterten anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baalrok (16. September 2008)

Entspannt im Büro das Päckchen entgegen nehmen. Dann nebenbei das Addon schon mal installieren, das erste Hotfix saugen und alles auf den neuesten Stand bringen. In Foren beobachten, was so alles schiefgeht und irgendwann ab 17:00 dann doch unruhig werden. Da ich diesmal am *Anfang* die schönen Instanzen mit den Gildies besuchen möchte und nicht erst 2 Wochen warte, bis der erste Ansturm vorbei ist, werde ich mich wohl auch ab Release in die Tundra stürzen!


----------



## Jenny84 (16. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mir wie vorgehabt das Spiel via Amazon.de bestelle, aber in der Nacht trotzdem kurz beim zwei Tramstationen entfernten Karstadt vorbeiseh um mir das Treiben der WoW-Begeisterten anzusehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja würde mir auch gern die massenschlägerei von den kleinen kindern anschauen, muss aber leider arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . wir haben auch über amazon bestellt


----------



## Xelyna (16. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ja würde mir auch gern die massenschlägerei von den kleinen kindern anschauen, muss aber leider arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich nehm 'ne Cam mit für dich *fg*
*auf die CE bei Amazon wart* :x


----------



## Jenny84 (16. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich nehm 'ne Cam mit für dich *fg*
> *auf die CE bei Amazon wart* :x


hu sehr nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokotatze (16. September 2008)

huhu, 

ich werd mein Freund zu Media Markt schicken und dann am Wochenende gemütlich zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Lord Aresius (16. September 2008)

@ Threadtitel:

WOTLK kaufen, installieren, spielen  ^^


----------



## Solassard (16. September 2008)

2 Wochen Urlab eingerecht und nun werde ich vorbestellen.

Nachts zum MM habe ich keinen Bock mehr, das hatte ich bei BC schon


----------



## Jenny84 (16. September 2008)

Schokotatze schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> ich werd mein Freund zu Media Markt schicken und dann am Wochenende gemütlich zocken.
> 
> ...


ganz nach dem motto schatz lass du dir den schädel einschlagen, ich bleibe so lange hier und mache *nachdenk scheiss was sag ich jetzt nur* ähhhmmm *oh nein was sag ich nur* ähmmm der hund muss ganz dringent raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (16. September 2008)

Wie ich an diesem Tag geburtstag feiere xD da werde ich bestimmt nicht zocken...

Aber am WE schaut das anders aus wenn cih mich Donnerstag und Freitag ausgefeiert habe dann werde ich wohl bis einschliesslich montag dursch zocken =D


----------



## .Côco (16. September 2008)

Für mich wird auch genug zeit sein das Addon anzuspielen da ich ab dem 01.10. arbeitslos bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...vielleicht hab ich ja bis dahin dann wieder nen job; ansonsten installieren und ab gehts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frage ist nur: wie mach ich meinem raidleiter klar das ich den main wechseln möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauski (16. September 2008)

Ich werde mir das Spiel gemütlich im Geschäft in dem ich arbeite holen gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eberhart (16. September 2008)

Mein 11 Schritteplan am 13.11

Schritt 1: Ich stehe gegen 6 Uhr morgens auf.
Schritt 2: Ich fahre mit dem Zug zur Arbeit
Schritt 3: Ich arbeite und wart auf Feierabend.
Schritt 4: Auf Zug warten
Schritt 5: Heim laufen.
Schritt 6: Essen.
Schritt 7: Post überprüfen
Schritt 8: Freuen/net freuen dass Wotlk da is/warten bis es kommt.
Schritt 9: Installieren
Schritt 10: Die Stunden bis zum einloggen zählen.
Schritt 11: Kurz umschaun und ausloggn und ein paar tage warten


----------



## Ben86rockt (16. September 2008)

Ich liege am 13,11 am Strand in Thailand, und werde an Eis und Schnee denken......

naja werde wohl meinen Urlaub ne Woche verlängern.......
damit ich die Wintersaison auch noch geniessen kann........    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich nehm 'ne Cam mit für dich *fg*
> *auf die CE bei Amazon wart* :x




ich hab sie schon besteeellt nanana^^

und vllt hab ich sie sogar schon am 12 november nänänä^^


----------



## nalcarya (16. September 2008)

Ich hab mein normales WotLK schon seit November letzten Jahres(!) bei amazon vorbestellt. Wenn ich keins von der allerersten Welle bekomme bin ich sauer 

Donnerstag & Freitag Urlaub sind beantragt.


----------



## Alion (16. September 2008)

Ich bin dann leider im Militär. Heisst ich komme wohl erst Freitag Abend zum Zocken.


----------



## hödr (16. September 2008)

hmm

Wenn das Addon raus kommt habe ich schon 6 Monate Urlaub eingetragen, 10 Kästen Bier stehen bereit und massenhaft Fertigessen!

Im ernst.. das ist ein Tag wie jeder anderer, arbeiten und abends n bissle WoW zocken...


----------



## Technocrat (16. September 2008)

kool_key schrieb:


> auf warhammer umsteigen



Warum sollte man downgraden?


----------



## d2wap (16. September 2008)

Was viele Leute für Vorhaben haben... schwänzen.. krank feiern etc....
Kein Kommentar....


Bei mir: Arbeit, Hobbies, Haustiere, Freundin.. un dann kommt erst WoW... und das is dann voraussichtlcih erst am WE...


----------



## nalcarya (16. September 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Bei mir: Arbeit, Hobbies, Haustiere, Freundin.. un dann kommt erst WoW... und das is dann voraussichtlcih erst am WE...


Interessante Reihenfolge *fg* bei mir sieht das so aus:
Freund&Freunde, Arbeit, Hobbies.

Und WoW zählt, wie alle anderen Spiele auch, bei mir zu Hobbies. Wozu auch sonst? Und ja, obwohl mir Arbeit generell wichtiger als WoW ist, hab ich Urlaub beantragt. Oder gerade deswegen hab ich Urlaub beantragt, statt einfach krank zu feiern.

Mein Freund spielt ja selbst WoW und hat ebenfalls Urlaub beantragt, von daher passt das ganz prima zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. September 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Was viele Leute für Vorhaben haben... schwänzen.. krank feiern etc....
> Kein Kommentar....
> 
> 
> Bei mir: Arbeit, Hobbies, Haustiere, Freundin.. un dann kommt erst WoW... und das is dann voraussichtlcih erst am WE...




also die freundin vor den haustieren zu bevorzugne naja^^

sollte da net irgendwie so sein

freundin, Arbeit, Haustiere, hobbies (wow gehört dazu)?


----------



## Jenny84 (16. September 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Was viele Leute für Vorhaben haben... schwänzen.. krank feiern etc....
> Kein Kommentar....
> 
> 
> Bei mir: Arbeit, Hobbies, Haustiere, Freundin.. un dann kommt erst WoW... und das is dann voraussichtlcih erst am WE...


trotz zeitaufwendigem hobby bekomme ich auch immer alles unter einen hut und wenn ich abend dann lust habe zu spielen, spiele ich. kommt doch eh nichts mehr im tv und wenn wird meist die werbung vom film unterbrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (16. September 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Was viele Leute für Vorhaben haben... schwänzen.. krank feiern etc....
> Kein Kommentar....
> 
> 
> Bei mir: Arbeit, Hobbies, Haustiere, Freundin.. un dann kommt erst WoW... und das is dann voraussichtlcih erst am WE...



Völlig falsch   Fußball,wow,Kinder------------------- Klicken Bitte


----------



## Strykaar (16. September 2008)

Falls es wieder die 0 Uhr Aktion gibt bei Media Markt wird es bei mir so aussehn:

Am 12.11 Mittags meinen PC zum Kumpel schaffen, dann erstmal vorbereiten. Heißt ca. 1 Palette Red Bull und 1 Einkaufswagen Tiefkühlgerichte kaufen. Dann ins MTZ zum Media Markt fahren und WOTLK kaufen, danach dann zurück zum Kumpel fahren, installieren und zocken.

Donnerstag und Freitag sind wir beide natürlich Krank, wird durchgezockt bis Sonntag. Ziel ist es also am Sonntag Mittag 80 zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misaro (16. September 2008)

DAS is mal ne anständige Umfrage find ich nice supa^^ nach der arbeit nach hause düsn und ab vorn pc !! ^^


----------



## SixNight (16. September 2008)

bin am überlegen ob ich schule schwänze x) ist ja nur mein abschlussjahr


----------



## Haman1990 (16. September 2008)

Also ich werd ganz normal zu Schule gehen und dann hoffen, dass,wenn ich nach Hause komme, Wotlk schon im Briefkasten ist. 

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, werd ich mir die ganzen mimimi Threads zu "Mein Server ist down, was soll ich tun? mimimi" durchlesen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mich dann freuen das ich mich nicht damit schlagen muss^^


----------



## Briefklammer (16. September 2008)

ich schwänz doch nicht die schule fürn spiel oO
ich habe mir wotlk eh vorbestellt(schon vor 3monate oder so) ich installier es wenn ich zuhause bin dann zock ich nochn bisschen mein schami weiter(wenn er noch nicht auf 70 ist) und dann geh ich nach nordend


----------



## Sneedlewood (16. September 2008)

Werde frühstens am Freitag oder Samstag zocken um den laggs aus dem Weg zu gehen.... ich hoffe das legt sich übers WE...

Muss eh die Woche + Samstag Arbeiten <:

Frei nehmen ?! wtf...


----------



## diesirea (16. September 2008)

mmh auf die idee mit schule schwänzen soltl eman die leute nicht bringen


----------



## Juryx (16. September 2008)

7.00 uhr: Schule anfang
11.10 uhr: Schule aus ( danke das es ein donnerstag ist ^^)
12.00 uhr: haustür auf und gucken wo mein päckchen ist
12.30 uhr: instalation beginnen
??.?? uhr : wenn meine instalation fertig wotlk bei meinem bruder instalieren ( sehr sozial) und nen kumpel besuchen gehen
spätestens 16 uhr: ZOCKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich werde schon b donnerstag  warscheinlich allein zocken weil alle am montag erst anfangen.
die die bei amazon bestellt haben könnten ja trotzdem zum mediamarkt um mitternacht fahren und sich das spektakel aus  sicherem abstand ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DJ ReBrOw (16. September 2008)

Also als erstes ist der 13te mein B-Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , werde das Spiel auch am 13ten kaufen, spielen fang ich aber erst am 17ten an (1 Woche Urlaub ist schon eingereicht (jaja bin Suchti^^, meinte sogar der Chef)xD, weil ich vom 13 bis 16ten weit von zu Hause entfernt sein werde. Jetzt muss ich nur noch halt früh genug EnergyDrink und Bier und FastFood vorätte auffrischen, dann Spiel holen dann kanns los gehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ach und die Zigaretten net vergessen^^

In diesem Sinne wir sehen uns in Northend


----------



## Khartan (17. September 2008)

Ab dem Releasetag habe ich frei. Ein verlängertes Wochenende bis Montag. Also fängt der 13.11. wie folgt für mich an: aufstehen, frühstücken, einen der handelsüblichen Fachmärkte besuchen, nach Hause und losspielen. Anfangen werde ich in heulenden Fjord.


----------



## Kazezephyr (17. September 2008)

Also zuerst habe ich mir auch gedacht "Geil,sofort in der Nacht kaufen dann zocken usw." ,dann habe ich vor ein paar tagen nen Betakey bekommen,der meinen Drang zum Spielen stark reduziert hat,wobei mein Abo sowieso schon im August ausgelaufen ist.Dann habe ich mich informiert wie das bei BC launch war und danach habe ich mich dafür entschieden,dass ich warscheinlich erst den Montag danach anfangen werde.Ich habe selber gesehen wie überfüllt die Startgebiete in der Beta waren/sind und wie schwer es ist zu questen,ganz von den Lags und DCs abzusehen.
Ich denke ich kann mir auch Zeit lassen,da ich schon nen bisschen in der Beta gequestet habe und mich schon recht gut auskenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und ich will auch nicht meine bezahlte Spielzeit verschwenden durch Lags usw. ,denn wenn ich bezahle will ich auch ordentlich spielen können.

Und zu den Leuten,die kritisieren,dass sich andere dafür freinehmen:lasst sie doch machen ,wenn sie ihren Urlaub dafür nehmen wollen, sowieso noch viele Urlaubstage übrig haben usw. Denn es gibt sicherlich schlimmere Gründe sich freizunehmen.Und die Schüler die schwänzen wollen ,müssen ja wohl selber wissen was sie machen.Wenn sie sich damit schaden ist das wohl ihr Problem und wenn sie zu jung sind das einzuschätzen, sollten wohl die Eltern ein Auge drauf werfen.

Naja langer Text kurzer Sinn: Jeder soll an diesem (nicht besonderen) Tag machen was er für richtig hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (17. September 2008)

Hmm, ich weis garnicht welches Startgebiet ich nehmen soll :-/
Vielleicht eines für den DK und das andere für meinen Main....ja so mach ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw das 6. von oben^^


----------



## Strykaar (17. September 2008)

So genaue Planung steht jetzt, alles unter der Vorraussetzung das es eben wieder eine 0 Uhr Verkaufsaktion gibt:

-(12.11) 12:30 Uhr: Direkt nach der Schule nach Hause fahren, Rechner einladen, nen paar Klamotten einpacken und alles zum Kumpel in die Wohnung fahren. Kumpel wohnt alleine, da kann man besser zocken.

-(12.11) ca. 14 Uhr: Zum Rewe fahren, 2 Kisten Cola, 20 Dosen Red Bull und geschätzte 20 Tiefkühl Pizzen kaufen.

-(12.11) ca. 15 Uhr: Warm zocken, noch offene 70er Quests annehmen und machen, aber nicht abgeben. Danach Charaktere möglichst bei einem Questgeber abstellen, sodass man nach Account Upgrade direkt alle abgeben kann.

-(12.11) ca. 19 Uhr: Richtung MTZ fahren. Um 20 Uhr ins Kinopolis gehen und nen Film schauen, dann um 22 Uhr direkt dort beim Media Markt anstellen.

-(12.11/13.11) 0 Uhr: WOTLK kaufen und mit voll speed zurück fahren. Kumpel installiert parallel auf unsren beiden Rechnern während ich noch 2 andere Freunde nach Hause fahre.

-(13.11) ca. 2-3Uhr: Wenn hoffentlich alles läuft anfangen extrem zu leveln. Mit vorheriger 20 Minütiger Death Knight Test Phase.

-(13.11) ca. 8 Uhr: Vorraussichtlich erstmal schlafen, weiter zocken ab 14 Uhr.

13.11 und 14.11 schwänzen wir natürlich die Schule. Ist zwar unser Abi Jahr aber das juckt, ich hab schon aus banaleren Gründen wie kein Bock und Müde geschwänzt. Also die Moral Aposteln einfach mal die Fresse halten. Ich nehme an das die meisten die Schwänzen können ohne das Mutti was sagt (meistens 17-19 Jahre alt) können das gut selber einschätzen.

Erklärtes Ziel ist Sonntag Abend lvl 80 mit dem ersten Char. Danach beginnt das Twink hoch pushen.


----------



## Deepender (17. September 2008)

ich sage nur das  " Meine sache zur Arbeit "
XD nein es ist kein keylogger oder so,
es istn video clip keine angst


naja 2 wochen bekomme ich urlaube MUHA ab dem 9.11 gehts schon los


----------



## Ghrodan (17. September 2008)

Strykaar schrieb:


> 13.11 und 14.11 schwänzen wir natürlich die Schule. Ist zwar unser Abi Jahr aber das juckt, ich hab schon aus banaleren Gründen wie kein Bock und Müde geschwänzt. Also die Moral Aposteln einfach mal die Fresse halten. Ich nehme an das die meisten die Schwänzen können ohne das Mutti was sagt (meistens 17-19 Jahre alt) können das gut selber einschätzen.
> 
> Erklärtes Ziel ist Sonntag Abend lvl 80 mit dem ersten Char. Danach beginnt das Twink hoch pushen.



Na klar, bist ein großer Junge, da kannst du selbständig entscheiden ob du schwänzt oder nicht!?! 
Im Abijahr nichtmal vernünftig schreiben können und dann schwänzen. Das is die Zukunft...


----------



## Laxera (17. September 2008)

naja...ich schwanke zwischen: blau machen (schule) und 14:00 heim kommen und los zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...(vor allem weil freunde die arbeiten oder in ausbildung sind auch net so einfach blau machen können....)

und ich werde die boreanische tundra nehmen, vor allem weil mir die startfestung (vallianzfeste) gefällt und weil man nach diesem gebiet eines aufsuchen kann, das dem ungorokrater ähnelt (werde wohl nach einem gebiet den schnee und das eis schon leid sein ^^.....ich meine das war ja die stärke der scherbenwelt (outland): das es viele unterschiedliche gebiete gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von hellfire-peninsula bis netherstorm und shadowmoon-valley.

mfg LAX
ps: freue mich schon drauf, vor allem auf den DK (hab einen in der beta....ist lvl 60 im moment, da ich das lvln nicht wirklich einsehe, wenn ich den chara dann eh verliere)


----------



## Premutos (17. September 2008)

Auf das Erscheinen der Bestellung warten, installieren, für den Download des100mb großen Bugfix' 5 std warten, weitere 3 std warten, bis man sich endlich einloggen kann, 30 min spielen, schlafen gehen...


----------



## Wiinny (17. September 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> "Ein paar Tage oder sogar ne Woche frei nehmen für ein Spiel".... Ich denke diejenigen die das machen sind entweder die grössten Suchtis oder haben Angst in WoW den Anschluss zu verlieren.




Die größten Suchtis zelten jetzt schon vorm Media Markt ;P


----------



## Fräggy2 (17. September 2008)

finds eh total hardcore allein 6 stunden oder so vor der laden aufmacht nur um das game zu kriegen.. ich mache den tag das was jedentag mache ^^.... und irgendwann wenn ich zeit und lust habe hol ich mir das...


----------



## Fräggy2 (17. September 2008)

Strykaar schrieb:


> 13.11 und 14.11 schwänzen wir natürlich die Schule. Ist zwar unser Abi Jahr aber das juckt, ich hab schon aus banaleren Gründen wie kein Bock und Müde geschwänzt. Also die Moral Aposteln einfach mal die Fresse halten. Ich nehme an das die meisten die Schwänzen können ohne das Mutti was sagt (meistens 17-19 Jahre alt) können das gut selber einschätzen.
> 
> Erklärtes Ziel ist Sonntag Abend lvl 80 mit dem ersten Char. Danach beginnt das Twink hoch pushen.



alter sorry aber "schwänzen"... äm hallo? realife?.. das nur nen GAME... sowas is lächerlich....


----------



## Hellos_1989 (17. September 2008)

Werde wie bei BC nachts hin gehen und es mir kaufen, wieder mit ein paar Freunden das war letztes ma schon recht lustig =D


----------



## Strykaar (17. September 2008)

Fräggy schrieb:


> alter sorry aber "schwänzen"... äm hallo? realife?.. das nur nen GAME... sowas is lächerlich....



Nunja mit 19 Jahren hat man keine Schulpflicht mehr. Also gehe ich in die Schule wann ich will, ganz einfach. Und solange meine Noten bei einem guten 2er Schnitt liegen, habe ich auch nicht vor das zu ändern. Ich lasse jede Woche ein paar Stunden "ausfallen" und meinem Schnitt hat es bisher nicht geschadet. Am Ende des Jahres habe ich eh wieder um die 80 Fehlstunden, da kommt es mir auf 12 mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.

Und wie gesagt, wer schwänzen will soll schwänzen, ist doch nicht euer Problem was andere Leute machen. Ich weiß das ich es mir leisten kann, solange meine Noten gut genug sind. Jeder muss selber wissen, ob ers sich leisten kann 2 Tage einfach mal krank zu sein.

Ganz davon abgesehen, kenne ich persönlich keinen Schüler der 18 oder älter ist und nicht mindestens alle paar Wochen mal einen Tag schwänzt.


----------



## Härja (17. September 2008)

Fräggy schrieb:


> alter sorry aber "schwänzen"... äm hallo? realife?.. das nur nen GAME... sowas is lächerlich....


klar, bei wow ist sowas wieder lächerlich... ich kenne keinen, der nicht mal aus termingründen (sei es anfahrt zum konzert, irgendein pokalspiel von deinem lieblingsclub etc.) die schule abgehängt hat. und solange man nicht vorher schon hirntot ist, ists doch auch total egal- mittlerweile ist selbst die oberstufe nur noch ne bessere verwahranstalt.... sprich: einfach mal im buch nachlesen, und man ist genauso informiert, als wenn man da gewesen wäre (vorsicht, diese aussage bezieht sich auf "durchschnittlich begabte"^^)


----------



## Winn (17. September 2008)

Da es sicher so wie bei BC laufen wird...unzwar das garnix läuft wegen überlastung.. denke ich mal das ich mal reinschaun werd aber erst am Wochenende "richtig" anfangen werde. Mal schaun wies wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (17. September 2008)

je nachdem wann die schulaufgaben sind meld ich mich einfach 2 tage krank :s
fals des wen stört das man wegen nem game krank macht, mein problem, ned euer
und leveln tu ich äh, ka, je nachdem was ich schön find >.>


----------



## Jenny84 (18. September 2008)

Strykaar schrieb:


> Nunja mit 19 Jahren hat man keine Schulpflicht mehr. Also gehe ich in die Schule wann ich will, ganz einfach. Und solange meine Noten bei einem guten 2er Schnitt liegen, habe ich auch nicht vor das zu ändern. Ich lasse jede Woche ein paar Stunden "ausfallen" und meinem Schnitt hat es bisher nicht geschadet. Am Ende des Jahres habe ich eh wieder um die 80 Fehlstunden, da kommt es mir auf 12 mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.
> 
> Und wie gesagt, wer schwänzen will soll schwänzen, ist doch nicht euer Problem was andere Leute machen. Ich weiß das ich es mir leisten kann, solange meine Noten gut genug sind. Jeder muss selber wissen, ob ers sich leisten kann 2 Tage einfach mal krank zu sein.
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen, kenne ich persönlich keinen Schüler der 18 oder älter ist und nicht mindestens alle paar Wochen mal einen Tag schwänzt.


du weisst aber schon das arbeitgeber auch auf die fehlzeiten schauen


----------



## Nepokat (18. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du weisst aber schon das arbeitgeber auch auf die fehlzeiten schauen



Also bei unseren Abschlusszeugnissen gabs keine Fehlzeiteinträge ;-)


Aber btw.... 13.11.... spiel kaufen.. spiel installieren.. patches downloaden.. fehler beim patchen... ganzer kram wieder machen..... einloggen.... funzt net... an so on... SPÌELEN Effektiv 14. 11 nach der arbeit ;-)


----------



## Daeros (18. September 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil warte erst mal 2 Wochen bis sich der grosse Andrang gelegt hat und gehe erst dann über in die neue Welt.

Habe ich auch schon bei BC so gemacht und hat sich eigentlich bewährt.
Ich raide eh schon lange Zeit nicht mehr, und so habe ich auch keinen Stress lvl 80 zu werden.


----------



## poTTo (18. September 2008)

Joar, also ich ne Woche Urlaub eingereicht und werd zu den "bekloppten" gehören die sich das Addon gemütlich vorbestellt haben :

- morgen 9Uhr in die Stadt gehen zum GamesStore und die Bestellung abholen
- dann mal installieren einloggen, das 12uhr Mittagszeppelin von OG zum Fjord nehmen ...
- ... und mich dort mit allen anderen Hordlern um die verdammten Mobs kloppen.

Nach dem Urlaub hoffe ich mal lvl 75-77 erreicht zu haben, um die restliche 3-5 lvl dann gemütlich in 2-3 wochen abzuarbeiten.

*Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strykaar (18. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> du weisst aber schon das arbeitgeber auch auf die fehlzeiten schauen




Wie schön das in den Abschlusszeugnissen keine Fehlzeiten drin stehen. Und zu alledem brauchen sich angehende Studenten ja noch keine sorgen um Arbeitgeber machen, da ist erstmal ein Studium dazwischen.


----------



## Braxx (18. September 2008)

Wenn ichs schaffe, das Spiel beim Saturn zu reservieren, werde ich wohl bis 13:20 in der Schule hocken, dann nach Hause gehen, um die Schulsachen wegzulegen.
Als nächstes gehe ich endlich rüber in den Saturn, erfreue mich über die hübsche Verpackung und installiere das Spiel, bis ich dann um 14:15 wieder zur Schule darf.. Gemein. ._.


----------



## wanumela (18. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich arbeite von zu Hause aus und kann mir meine Zeit mehr oder weniger frei einteilen.Meine "bessere Hälfte" muß, wie gewöhnlich, 10-12 Stunden arbeiten. Desshalb werde ich am Stichtag die Addons nur installieren. Starten werden wir dann am Wochenende.
1: weil wir zusammen loslegen wollen
2: die Startgebiete eh nur überlaufen sind
3: das Spiel dann nur am ruckeln ist
Achja,das Addon habe ich schon vor langer langer Zeit bei Amazon vorbestellt. Ich habe keine Lust mich bei der Kälte in eine kilometerlange Schlange zu stellen um das Addon zu kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Gattay (18. September 2008)

Ich finde, sich für ein Spiel Urlaub nehmen hat schon Suchtspuren. Außerdem denke ich, leveln bzw Questen kannste eh vergessen. Zuviele Leute auf zu kleinem Gebiet, die die Mobs hauen und Sammel Items suchen


----------



## David (18. September 2008)

Ich werde mir auf dem Weg zum MediaMarkt die Brustwarzen piercen lassen.


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

wanumela schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich arbeite von zu Hause aus und kann mir meine Zeit mehr oder weniger frei einteilen.Meine "bessere Hälfte" muß, wie gewöhnlich, 10-12 Stunden arbeiten. Desshalb werde ich am Stichtag die Addons nur installieren. Starten werden wir dann am Wochenende.
> 1: weil wir zusammen loslegen wollen
> 2: die Startgebiete eh nur überlaufen sind
> ...



Was abreites du den ? wen man fragen darf ??? ich kenne Keinen Job wo man  Von zuhause arbeiten XD 


und was ich noch fragen wollte was sagt den dein Schlechter Helfte ?


----------



## Jenny84 (18. September 2008)

Strykaar schrieb:


> Wie schön das in den Abschlusszeugnissen keine Fehlzeiten drin stehen. Und zu alledem brauchen sich angehende Studenten ja noch keine sorgen um Arbeitgeber machen, da ist erstmal ein Studium dazwischen.


ja dann kannst du ja so weiter machen. solange die noten passen.
davon ab bewerben sich die meisten (hier im saarland zumindest) mit dem halbjahreszeugnis um einen ausbildungsplatz und da hatten die fehlzeiten drauf gestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (18. September 2008)

ich steh um 5:00 vorm mediamarkt und krall mir eine collector Edition. hab mir extra frei genommen xD dann geh ich heim und lach meinen Freund aus der arbeiten muss und nicht Wotlk spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (18. September 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ich steh um 5:00 vorm mediamarkt und krall mir eine collector Edition. hab mir extra frei genommen xD dann geh ich heim und lach meinen Freund aus der arbeiten muss und nicht Wotlk spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das könnte mir auch passieren. meiner müsste da nachtschicht haben, aber wenn er es gut mit mir meint installiert er es dann für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. September 2008)

Zusehen, dass ich das Game relativ schnell in meine Griffelchen bekomme; Das muss aber nicht zwinglich am 13.11. der Fall sein; Ein paar Wochen später ist auch ok...


----------



## Tante V (18. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das könnte mir auch passieren. meiner müsste da nachtschicht haben, aber wenn er es gut mit mir meint installiert er es dann für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre natürlich cool ^^


meiner hat sich schon aufgeregt als in nen betakey hatte und er nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der arme kerl ... ich glaub ich nehm im ein Spiel mit *schlechtes gewissen krieg*


----------



## rckstR (18. September 2008)

hab mirs gestern vorbestellt beim gamestop. werds mir am release tag morgens holen sonst is da die hölle los.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zocken kann ich eh vergessen bzw. questen. laggt erstens viel zu sehr und quests kannste auch knicken. genau wie bei bc.

alle wollen den mob inner höhle killn. höhle war komplett voll.


----------



## wanumela (18. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Was abreites du den ? wen man fragen darf ??? ich kenne Keinen Job wo man  Von zuhause arbeiten XD
> 
> 
> und was ich noch fragen wollte was sagt den dein Schlechter Helfte ?



..Ehm...  ein bissle neugierig oder?....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ok ich bin mal net so. Ich mache verschiedene EDVarbeiten für ne große Firma. Für die hab ich auch schon innerbetrieblich gearbeitet als ich noch kinderlos war.
Und meine schlechte Hälfte hab ich bis zum heutigen Tag erfolgreich unterdrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (18. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Was abreites du den ? wen man fragen darf ??? ich kenne Keinen Job wo man  Von zuhause arbeiten XD


Ich arbeite übrigens auch von zuhause^^
Gibt ne ganze Menge Arbeiten, die man über das Internet erledigen kann... willkommen im 21.Jhdt


----------



## Fire bone (18. September 2008)

Erschreckend was leute so für ein SPIEL machen...
btt: zocke erst am WE


----------



## Kindgenius (18. September 2008)

Hm...ich werd mir das Spiel dann holen, wenn ich mal Bock dazu hab, nach Media Markt oder sowas zu fahren. Aber wahrscheinlich erst paar Tage nach dem Relaese. Sonst ausverkauft oder die Server kacken ab. Definitiv.


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

wanumela schrieb:


> ..Ehm...  ein bissle neugierig oder?....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin halt neugieriger mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Premutos schrieb:


> Ich arbeite übrigens auch von zuhause^^
> Gibt ne ganze Menge Arbeiten, die man über das Internet erledigen kann... willkommen im 21.Jhdt



Was ist Internet ?  WTF ^^ XD ist dass neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich komme vom Mars und kann Telepathisch nachrichte ihr rein schreiben.


----------



## Wynd (18. September 2008)

um meinen geplanten urlaub schaut s nicht gut aus. ich fühle da so ein komisches kratzen im hals! vermutlich schlingendorn-fieber oder northrend-grippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. denke ich muss am 13.11. wohl doch erst meinem doc was vorhusten bevor ich in richtung mediamarkt fahren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: wieviele der schreiberlinge waren denn am starttag von BC dabei??? also meiner war nicht soooo schlimm! ein wenig laggy und überfarmt aber spielen konnte man. spaß hatte ich trotzdem! wenn sich der große ansturm nun auf 2 startgebiete verteilt (bzw. 3 wenn man die todesritter-starter mit zählt) geht s schon...


----------



## Lisutari (18. September 2008)

Ich fang am Wochenende an, und werde wohl de Heulenden Fjord nehmen (mag Fjorde^^)


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Mein 13.11.?  Hoffen, daß das Spiel tagsüber in der Firma eintrudelt, abends nach Feierabend installieren... dann 2 Tage kein WoW zocken und hoffen, daß sich ab Samstag der grösste Massenandrang in den neuen Startgebieten erledigt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (18. September 2008)

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber auch unter WoW-Spielern gibt es normale Leute, für die das halt der Releaseday des neuen Addons ist, aber die deswegen net wie die Irren im Dreieck springen...

Ich werd normal arbeiten, dann wirds hier irgendwann angeliefert, und was ich abends mache weiß ich noch net. Wenn nen Kumpel nen Bier trinken will, mach ich das. Wenn das Freitags auch passiert, dann mach ich das auch wieder. Und wenn ich irgendwann mal die Zeit habe, installier ich dann WotLK und fang dann an zu spielen. Und wenn das 5 Tage nach Release sein wird, auch recht. Dann steht der neue Kontinent auch noch.


----------



## Strykaar (18. September 2008)

Ich finds ja extrem lustig, dass jetzt noch alle sagen sie zocken erstmal net und warten den Ansturm ab bla bla.

Ich kannte bei BC Release auch um die 10 Leute die das vorher groß rumgetönt haben, aber am Ende haben dann eh alle schon am Release Tag gezockt. Und mir kann KEINER Erzählen, er installiert das Spiel Abends und wird dann nicht gleich mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (18. September 2008)

Strykaar schrieb:


> Ich finds ja extrem lustig, dass jetzt noch alle sagen sie zocken erstmal net und warten den Ansturm ab bla bla.
> 
> Ich kannte bei BC Release auch um die 10 Leute die das vorher groß rumgetönt haben, aber am Ende haben dann eh alle schon am Release Tag gezockt. Und mir kann KEINER Erzählen, er installiert das Spiel Abends und wird dann nicht gleich mal reinschauen
> 
> ...



Du meinst wohl "versuchen reinzuschauen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Klar, probieren werd ichs, aber ich weiss jetzt schon, wie es enden wird.. obwohl, ok, es könnte sein, daß aufgrund der Trennung der Allianz- und Horde-Startgebiete wenigstens der 3. Weltkrieg um Questmobs ausfällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (18. September 2008)

lÖL?

ich warte eh 2-3 wochen, bis der erste strom weg ist.
und hab am 14. mathetest, wird eh net viel mit zocken...


----------



## ThoWeib (18. September 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was Ihr so für den großen Release-Tag von Wraith of the Lich King (13.11.09) plant? Wie stellt Ihr Euch den Tag vor? Was werdet Ihr tun/nicht tun? Wo werdet Ihr starten und warum?



- Sehen, das ich irgendwoher eine Schachtel kriege. Hat zu BC mit der "Normalversion" ohne Vorbestellung bestens geklappt, sollte jetzt auch klappen.
- Installieren; hoffen, das sich der Account aufbohren läßt; nächste Berufsstufe kaufen gehen. Anschließend in die Scherbenwelt, Angel-Achievements besorgen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Nicht versuchen: in Nordend auch nur eine einzige Quest zu erledigen. Da wird der Schlußverkauf eine langweilige und menschenarme Veranstaltung gegen sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuchen: mal den nicht-instanzierten Teil des Todesritter-Startgebietes zu besuchen.
- Heulender Fjord, weil der nicht so auf's Gemüt geht wie die Tundra.


----------



## IchMagToast (18. September 2008)

werd nach der schule nach hause düsen und spieln, mein bruder hats derweil schon installiert für mich, werd kurz reinglotzen bis es mir aufn sack geht das /1 zugespammt wird mit "wo ist q-mob von q...." - "guck im q log" - " da steht aber nichts!" - "NOOB" - "ticket" blablabla, das alle (Quest-) mobs tot sind, dann werd ich mir einen todesritter machen, dann werd ich sauer und verfluch alle w!**ser, die hier rumgammeln und net in nordend, dann werd ich WoW schließen ..... 
nachdem die ganzen suchtis, kiddis und leute ohne hobbys weg sind, werd ich anfangen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (18. September 2008)

was ist am 13.11??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (18. September 2008)

Ich warte bis die schule fertig ist.. gehe nach hause installiere erstmal und dann ab nach nordend!


----------



## Hexenfluch (18. September 2008)

Wieso alle nicht Heuelnder Fjord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoenix Craven (18. September 2008)

Werde Urlaub nehmen! :-) Hatte eh ab dem 17.11 Urlaub eingetragen, da werde ich versuchen zwei Tage dran zu hängen um mal die Überstunden weg zu bekommen, weil ich mir nämlich gerne mal so einen Mitternachtsverkauf "antun" würde.
Weiß aber noch gar nicht, ob es soetwas in köln geben wird.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. September 2008)

Joar...

Normaler Schultag, und das wird bis zu den Weihnachtsferien so weitergehen, ich kann warten bis mir der Weihnachtsmann Wotlk bringt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lol*

^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. September 2008)

ich werde aufstehen...zur vorlesung gehen....essen....schlafen...am abend in nen club....und am nächsten tag das gleiche.....

wotlk werde ich mir evtl in der weihnachtspause holen....mal schauen


----------



## Astrad (18. September 2008)

Mhh glaub nehme mir Urlaub,habe sowieso noch viel zu viel davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nergonom (18. September 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> PS: super! meine erste umfrage. hat geklappt. bin gespannt auf eure antworten. wen s interessiert: ich selbst werde mir DO + FR frei nehmen um dann 4 tage entspannt questen zu können und mir alles anzusehen.



Da meine Urlaubsplanung für dieses Jahr seit Dezember ´07 steht und ich ab 17.11. ne Woche frei habe,werde ich mir lk holen und dann
ab Montag zocken.Dann gehts hoffentlich !etwas" ruhiger zu als am 13.11.

lg
Nergo(G)nom


----------



## leckaeis (19. September 2008)

Ich werd mich darüber freuen, dass Donnerstag der einzige tag in der Woche ist, an dem ich kein Training hab.

Ich werd also ganz normal zur Berufsschule gehen, mir das AddOn gegen Mittag kaufen und Abends werd ich ma reinschauen.
Aktiv spielen werd ich aber erst am Montag oder so, wenn der große Ansturm vorbei ist.


----------



## Quax (19. September 2008)

Hi,
weder noch.....

Absolut JEDER Suchti wird sich einen Todesritter erstellen. Ich stell mir grade vor, 
wie 400-500 Spieler/innen im Startgebiet rumrennen wie zu BC Zeiten.

NEIN DANKE!

Ich werde das Addon zwar für meine Süße und mich kaufen, dann aber gaaaanz gemütlich meine Lowlevel weiter
spielen. Schön entspannt Quests ab arbeiten und mich königlich über menschenleere Gebiete freuen.
Ich bin ein ausgewiesener Lag-Hasser, und davon wird es genauso reichlich geben, wie es Spieler gibt
die nach "höher,weiter, schneller" den Hals nicht vollbekommen können.

Sicher wird es auch wieder diese Hammerkranken geben, die dafür ihren Urlaub opfern, ihre 70er in wenigen Tagen auf 80 bringen und dann wieder monatelang die Foren voll heulen, das sie ja schon aaaalles gesehen haben.
Selber schuld, lernt genießen !!!  In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft !!! Wenn Du es eilig hast, gehe langsam!!!

Quaxilein


----------



## Vanevil (19. September 2008)

Da mein Urlaub passend dazu fällt und ich dieses Jahr schon schön am Strand war werde ich mit ein paar Spezln aus der Gilde extrem leveling betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (19. September 2008)

Alphàdog schrieb:


> mir fehlt zb die antwort: ich warte bis Freitag, gehe ganz gemütlich zum Saturn (bzw Mediamarkt) und kaufs mir da, oder vllt erst samstag


oder ich habe es vorbestellt und muß nicht vorm markt in der schlange stehen wie nach der kriegszeit um mit lebensmittelmarken fleisch oder so zu bekommen.


----------



## Iphitos (19. September 2008)

Alphàdog schrieb:


> mir fehlt zb die antwort: ich warte bis Freitag, gehe ganz gemütlich zum Saturn (bzw Mediamarkt) und kaufs mir da, oder vllt erst samstag




wenns da noch in den läden gibt. Habe vorgestern mit ner Bekannten gesprochen, die das teil für mich bei Amazon schon seit längerem vorbestellt hat, weil sies mir zum Geburtstag schenken will. Die von Amazon haben gesagt, das jetzt schon eine vorbestellung zum Erscheinungsdatum nicht mehr möglich ist, weil es für den europäischen Markt nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Kopien geben wird. der grund ist der zu erwartende Ansturm auf die server und Blizz hat Angst das die Server wieder crashen.


----------



## Nakati (19. September 2008)

bei der sufu hättest das thema irgendwo noch finden können, war schonmal gefragt ^^

aber :

-> Von der Nachtschicht heimkommen
-> bis 10 Uhr warten
-> Karstadt fahren
-> zurückgelegtes Spiel abholen
-> Heimkommen
-> Installieren
-> übelz questen 

^^


----------



## Heâlnix (19. September 2008)

> Weil wir halt Richtig Hardcore Zocker sind Nicht so wie ihr ^^



*Das hat mit "Hardcore Zocker" nix zu tun, die meisten sind wahrscheinlich arbeitlos ... Und warum? Wegen World of Warcraft, wenn ich Beiträge lese wie "Ich nehm mir extra frei" oder "Ich schwänze an dem Tag" da wird mir echt einfach nur schlecht ... Von Real Life noch nie etwas gehört oder? Ich z.B. werd arbeiten gehen am Releasetag und werd das die Tage danach auch noch tun weiß noch garnicht wann Ich dazu komme mir das Game zu kaufen zum Glück wirds ned sofort zum Release sein.*



_Niveau ist keine Handcreme_


----------



## Pacmaniacer (19. September 2008)

Also ich bin auch einer der glücklichen die Donnerstags immer frei habe.

naja da war es naheliegend das ich mir dann noch freitag frei nehme um n bissl zu zocken.

also wird mein tag wie folgt aussehen

-> 8Uhr aufstehen und frühstücken.
-> 10 uhr am gamestopp sein und mein game abholen.
-> 10:30 installieren
-> 12 uhr Erste Q in Nordend annehmen ^^

Die weitere Planung is noch nicht fertig gestellt.

Greetz Paci


----------



## Todeshieb (19. September 2008)

Also wer sich da extra Urlaub nimmt, hat ein ernsthaftes Suchtproblem - sry.


----------



## Thorgun (19. September 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> Ist nen stinknormaler Tag. Ich nehm doch kein Urlaub für nen Spiel. Wie weit kommts denn noch?




So siehts aus. 

Ich werd in der Mittagspause oder nach der Arbeit eben gemütlich rüber zum Saturn laufen und mir das Spiel kaufen. Das installieren wird dann eh noch ein wenig dauerrn und dann werd ich Abends gemütlich 1-2h spielen.


----------



## Simael (19. September 2008)

Also ich finds mal verdammt interessant wie viele das Game nicht im Laden vor Ort vorbestellt haben. Und dann enttäuscht ohne Game am 13.11. da stehen werden. Leute es wird definitiv nur bestimmte Stückzahlen geben. 

Ansonsten werde ich an dem Tag wie immer arbeiten gehen das Spiel hab ich da nämlich schon installiert. Abends werde ich versuchen mich einzuloggen und wenn es nur laggt dann hau ich mich vorn Fernserher und warte bis zum Wochenende oder die Woche drauf.

Sehe das auch wie einige andere. Was hab ich davon als erster 80 zu sein sämtliche Contents nach 2 Monaten durch zu haben und mich dann wie auch jetzt bei BC nur noch zu langweilen.

So far


----------



## vollmi (19. September 2008)

Ich werds mir sicher kaufen wenn ichs hier in nem Laden sehe. Aber direkt losdaddeln? Wohl kaum.

Immerhin gibts da noch die Arbeit bei der eh frühestens um 16 uhr schluss ist, dann füttern und bewegen der Pferde.
Kochen und was essen. etc. 
Sovieles was nunmal doch wichtiger ist als Wow.


----------



## Laeknishendr (19. September 2008)

Andere nehmen Urlaub um nach Spanien zu fliegen, andere machen halt Urlaub in Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon seltsam wieviele Causals sich auf einmal outen *g* Oder versuchen damit zu überzeugen daß sie keine "Suchtis" sind.
Habe ich in einem Vorpost in diesem Thread bereits erwähnt ...


----------



## Unterly (19. September 2008)

Also ich persönlich werde mit WotLK schon nichtmehr dabei sein ... ein Tag ohne WOW ist ein guter Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sitze dann in meiner Karre und lache alle aus, die vorm PC vergammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel spaß


----------



## Wynd (19. September 2008)

denke ich werde mich als startgebiet für die *boreanische tundra* entscheiden. zum einen finde die ansässigen völker dort besser (taunka und tuskarr) als im heulenden fjord, dann gefällt mir der nexus optisch besser als utgarde und die BT ist auch näher am lake wintergrasp und dem (optisch tollen) sholzarbecken.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. September 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren was Ihr so für den großen Release-Tag von Wraith of the Lich King (13.11.09) plant? Wie stellt Ihr Euch den Tag vor? Was werdet Ihr tun/nicht tun? Wo werdet Ihr starten und warum?
> 
> PS: super! meine erste umfrage. hat geklappt. bin gespannt auf eure antworten. wen s interessiert: ich selbst werde mir DO + FR frei nehmen um dann 4 tage entspannt questen zu können und mir alles anzusehen.



hahahahaha geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JosAngel (19. September 2008)

WotLK kaufen, installieren, dann ersma alles an AddOns aktualisieren, ma den Todesritter anschauen (sprich erstellen) und dann ersma gemütlich meine anderen beiden 70er durchs Schattenmondtal und Nethersturm bringen...

Und wenn sich der erste Ansturm in Northrend gelegt hat - dann mitm Main rein und weiter questen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein Nerv mehr um Rumgezerge und Mob-Klauerei beim questen nur weil was neues raus is, das tu ich mir nich mehr an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allen jedoch viel Spaß in Northrend, egal wie Sie spielen!

/edit


Wynd schrieb:


> ich selbst werde mir DO + FR frei nehmen um dann 4 tage entspannt questen zu können und mir alles anzusehen.


Poste nach den 4 Tagen bitte mal obs "entspannt" war, würde mich interessieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (19. September 2008)

Kaufen Werd ich mir net den es ist es nicht wert.Das Addon ist nur ne michung auf Alter Welt und Bc mehr net und das Intressanteste sind die Ersten Q mit dem Todesritter nur wenn ihr die Wieder hinter euch habt Heisst es Stur Questen in der Scherbenwelt^^ viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. September 2008)

Unterly schrieb:


> Ich sitze dann in meiner Karre und lache alle aus, die vorm PC vergammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... und verblase Sinnlos Benzin. Verpeste die Umwelt und nagel mich und 3 Freunde an einen Baum - Ende 

Hirn verlegt ?


----------



## Lencko (19. September 2008)

Also ich habe die Woche drauf eh Urlaub und bin wech. Nu hat mir mein Chef netterweise noch die beiden tage davor frei gegeben. also doch n bissel Daddeln.
Anfangen werde ich im Heulenden Fjord, da mir das Gebiet sehr gut gefällt.
So long


----------



## Astrad (19. September 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Also wer sich da extra Urlaub nimmt, hat ein ernsthaftes Suchtproblem - sry.




Wieso? Ich habe noch 12 Tage+ Überstunden. Macht gute 15 Tage, bin jetz grade in meinem "Sommerurlaub". Wo also hin mit dem Urlaub?Am 31.12 verfällt er sowieso. Da nehm ich mir den Urlaub doch lieber zu Wotlk anstatt davor oder danach.... 


Das hat mich Sucht doch nix zu tun, nehmen muss ich den Urlaub ja sowieso da ich den sicherlich net verschenke. Also mal wieder n totaler scheiss Post...


----------



## Grimdhoul (19. September 2008)

eventuelle werd ich es mir beim Mediamarkt in Wr Neudorf besorgen ^^



> Hallo!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich gibt es einen Mitternachtsverkauf, näheres erfahren Sie dann 1-2 Woche vorher über unseren Newsletter (anmelden und www.mediamarkt.at).
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen,


----------



## Pc-freak (19. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich werds mir sicher kaufen wenn ichs hier in nem Laden sehe. Aber direkt losdaddeln? Wohl kaum.
> 
> Immerhin gibts da noch die Arbeit bei der eh frühestens um 16 uhr schluss ist, dann füttern und bewegen der Pferde.
> Kochen und was essen. etc.
> Sovieles was nunmal doch wichtiger ist als Wow.




Was es gibt was Wichtigers als wow WTF omg ^^ XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strykaar (19. September 2008)

Heâlnix schrieb:


> Wegen World of Warcraft, wenn ich Beiträge lese wie "Ich nehm mir extra frei" oder "Ich schwänze an dem Tag" da wird mir echt einfach nur schlecht ... Von Real Life noch nie etwas gehört oder?



Woher willst du denn Wissen, was die Leute für ein Real Life haben !?!? Bist du ein Wahrsager oder was ?

Ich werd auch 2 Tage schwänzen, na und ? Trotzdem hab ich einen Freundin und einen 2er Notenschnitt im Abi Jahr, stell dir vor. Also stell mal dein Schubladendenken ab.


----------



## Doonna (21. September 2008)

Normaler Schultag,  bloss das ich mich eben auf neues freue...aber direkt loszocken werde ich nicht...möcht mein Spass haben und abends 1-3 H Spielen.


----------



## simion (21. September 2008)

Genau an diesem Tag ist Schüleraustausch nach England. OMG.


----------



## Saturas18 (21. September 2008)

werde mir wohl urlaub nehmen^^

habe noch ein paar tage die dieses jahr noch raus müssen und weihnachten/silvester/neujahr hab ich so oder so urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyLordShu (21. September 2008)

Ich habs schon mit meinen Kollegen abgesprochen...
Wir 3 bekommen eine 2 Tagesgrippe, falls keine Arbeiten anstehen...
Sonst die Schulschlussvariante...


----------



## Wynd (10. November 2008)

sooo, zeit mal wieder meinen alten thread vom september rauszukramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

noch 3 (bzw. 4) mal aufstehen, dann gehts los. mein urlaub ist bewilligt worden - ich habe ne easy woche frei um mich ab DO in northrend auszutoben. "mein" addon ist auf meinen namen reserviert und ich werde es beim mitternachtsverkauf um 0.01 abholen. installiert wird nachts noch beim zähneputzen, gezockt wird aber erst morgens.

so ist mein plan. wie siehts bei euch so aus?

PS: was macht ihr noch ingame? ich bin schlimm lustlos irgendwas zu tun und verbringe deshalb meine zeit wieder vermehrt mit diesem "real life" (oder wie das heißt *GG*).


----------



## o0Miller0o (10. November 2008)

Da das Spiel momentan ohne Ende laggt (3000ms sind keine Seltenheit siehe WOW Techforum) denke ich das mit dem Addon garnichts mehr geht und erst Wochen später ein Login wieder möglich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (10. November 2008)

...mist! need mehr urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. November 2008)

"Wie verbringe ich den Release-Tag von WotLK?"

... Im Buffed-Forum und amüsiere mich über die Heulbeiträge von Leuten, die nicht (ordentlich) spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Wie verbringe ich den Release-Tag von WotLK?"
> 
> ... Im Buffed-Forum und amüsiere mich über die Heulbeiträge von Leuten, die nicht (ordentlich) spielen können.
> 
> ...



Ich werd nicht Heulen. Ich werde Schimpfen. Und auch nicht hier oder im Handelschat, sondern ganz für mich alleine, damit IHR ja nichts abbekommt von meiner suuuper Laune. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. November 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ganz normaler arbeitstag. (ein tag wie jeder andere)




richtig so ist es bei mir auch^^


----------



## 41149512 (10. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Wie verbringe ich den Release-Tag von WotLK?"
> 
> ... Im Buffed-Forum und amüsiere mich über die Heulbeiträge von Leuten, die nicht (ordentlich) spielen können.
> 
> ...




Ich werde abends irgendwann mal im buffed Forum vorbei schauen und mich einerseits über die Amüsieren die rumweinen und andererseits über die, die nix besseres zu tun haben als die Leute noch zu verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so long


----------



## Delwod (10. November 2008)

ok wenn man das so nimmt fehlen sehr viele antworten ich zb bin ich frührentner und zusätlich in der klinik, habe einfach hausfrau (auch wenn ich mänlich bin) genomen dar das meiner beschreibung am nähesten ist!

startgebit weis ich nicht glaube aber mehr das gebit wo man von sw aus hinkommt habe nie auf denn namen geachtet in der beta weil ich es auch kaum gespielt und wenn ich es gespielt habe, fast die ganze zeit nur todesritter!


beckommen werde ich es leider erst am mittag bis nachmittag weil ich in der klinik bin und nicht weis wann freund oder muti kommt!

aber sobald ich es habe geht es los habe schon die ce bestehlt und angezahlt (2x [habe 2 accounts])


----------



## Dryadris (10. November 2008)

Ich werd ganz gemütlich mittags aufstehen und mir wat zum essen machen. Dann werde ich irgendwann mal das Addon bei der Post abholen, weil ich bestimmt das Klingeln an der Türe nicht hören werde (schlaf ja ^^). Dann werd ich zur Arbeit fahren und meine Stunden ableisten und dabei sicherlich irgendwie Spaß haben. Am Abend komme ich dann heim, esse was, installiere das Addon und wenn die Server arbeiten, dann entweder die Nase nach Nordrend stecken und schauen ob es möglich ist da was zu machen und wenn nicht Gildenkollegen, die noch nicht 70 sind und/oder Probleme bei Quests haben, helfen. 
Kurz gesagt ich mach mir absolut keinen Stress deswegen ^^


----------



## grimmjow (10. November 2008)

@ Delwod
Kann mir das Lachen bei denen Posts irgendwie nicht verkneifen. xD

@ Topic

Werde mit meiner Freundin chillen, wird wie jeder andere Tag. Dann gegen Ende November werden wir uns Wotlk auch zulegen, weil uns dieser Ansturm und das abgefarme zu blöd sein wird.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (10. November 2008)

Werde ganz normal am Mittwoch bevor ich auf nachtschicht gehe, das Addon installieren. Wenn ich dann Donnerstag Früh nach hause komme, schau ich mir es ganz in Ruhe an.
Wer dafür frei bzw blau macht, ist einfach nur ein Suchti.


----------



## Gerti (10. November 2008)

Werd mir wohl das spiel um mitternacht im satrun holen und dann aber erst so gegen abend ~18uhr mit meiner freundin zusammen nach northrend  fahren, da sie da erst aus der schule wieder da ist ^.^


----------



## soul6 (10. November 2008)

Toidi2k schrieb:


> Also wenn es wieder diese Mitternachtsverkäufe gibt wird mein Tag so aussehen.
> 
> Mi der 12.11 22.00Uhr aufstehen, zu Mediamarkt in Berlin düsen und Wolk kaufen. Nach hause fahren, Installieren oder Beta updaten und dann solange leveln bis ich umfalle:-) oder die Server sriken




sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mach bei mir Wien daraus und frei bis Sonntag !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Dubstep (10. November 2008)

*Meinen Tag auf der Arbeit verbringen, an Schnee und Eis denken, danach ab vor die Daddelkiste und mit dem 18.00-Dampfer nach Northrend *
Passt eigentlich ganz gut!

Hab die Tundra genommen! Warsongfeste sieht einfach Hammer aus! Und man fliegt in die Festung mit den Zep rein! Großartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Abrid (10. November 2008)

da nichts aus der auswahl auf mich zutrifft:

Mitternachtsverkauf => installieren => zu dritt im lan dann gleich loslegen
habe 2 tage frei => 4 tage zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vonCarstein (10. November 2008)

mmhhh... auf mich trifft auch nichts zu, werd erstmal arbeiten gehen, danach mit ner Freundin nen Kaffee trinken und in der Stadt durch die Läden bummeln und irgendwann spät abends nach Hause kommen um auf meinem AB ca 30 Anrufe zu haben, so nach dem Motto "wo bleibste?" oder "alles Scheiße, laggt, Server down usw" und mir einen ablachen, dass ich den Tag doch sinnvoll genutzt habe anstatt mich über laggende Server aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gespielt wird erst Ende November/ Anfang Dezember wenn neuer PC da ist, denke Nordend wird bis dahin noch stehen und nicht im Meer versunken sein


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Abrid schrieb:


> da nichts aus der auswahl auf mich zutrifft:
> 
> Mitternachtsverkauf => installieren => zu dritt im lan dann gleich loslegen
> habe 2 tage frei => 4 tage zocken
> ...


Am Donnerstag werden so oder so Die halben tag die Server Down sein Am Freitag Wahrscheinlich auch am Samstag und sonntags wirt es Schilm Da fast alle frei haben und Zocken möchten XD


----------



## N00blike (10. November 2008)

denke viel wird am donnerstag nicht gehen... vlt kommt man montag dann mal wiedern endlich vernünftig auf die server und die müssen nicht dauerd runtergefahren werden wie es mit dem patch schon der fall war..
wäre nice wenn die server donnerstag abends schon einigermaßen flüssig laufen dann kann man sich wenigstens mal die neue welt anschauen aber irgendwie dran glauben tu ich nicht...


----------



## Darkfire936 (10. November 2008)

Nach der Schule um 13:00 Uhr nach hause gehen,essen,dannmit dem Zug ind die Stadt fahren und mir und meinem freund WotLK kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wider nach hause fahren WotLK installieren und los spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (10. November 2008)

mein Startgebiet ist die Tundra wegen der Warsonfeste

Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

(Sofern ich bis dahin Magen-Darm-Virus auskuriert habe sieht mein Plan so aus):

6.30 Uhr aufstehen

7.30 Uhr auf Arbeit losfahren

7.45 Uhr Arbeitsbeginn

17.00 Uhr Arbeitsende

17.15 Uhr zu Hause sein

17.30 Uhr in die UBahn einsteigen

17.45/18.00 Uhr beim GameStop meine vorbestellte WotLK CE abholen

18.15/18.30 Uhr Spiel installieren

bis 23 Uhr oder so gemütlich alles bissl anschauen vielleicht ein paar Quests machen 

Das ist der Plan wenn ich gesund bin. Wenn ich noch immer krank bin werd ich ausschlafen und dann Vormittags irgendwann das Game abholen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> 18.15/18.30 Uhr Spiel installieren
> 
> bis 23 Uhr oder so gemütlich alles bissl anschauen vielleicht ein paar Quests machen
> 
> Das ist der Plan wenn ich gesund bin. Wenn ich noch immer krank bin werd ich ausschlafen und dann Vormittags irgendwann das Game abholen.



bis 1830 Uhr ist dein Plan realistisch, ab da wird er utopisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1830 Uhr bis 2030 Uhr 1sten Patch downlaoden

2030 bis 21 Uhr Patch installieren

2100 Uhr bis 2200 Uhr Einloggversuche bzw. Warteschlange

2200 Uhr bis 2300 Uhr durch Lags vereitelte Versuche Nordend zu erreichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> bis 1830 Uhr ist dein Plan realistisch, ab da wird er utopisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*grrrr* Nicht mir meine Illusion kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warteschlange hatte ich bisher noch nie *toitoitoi*


----------



## Snorry (10. November 2008)

mein plan:

0355 aufstehen

0415 auf arbeit fahren

1500 heim fahren

1630 spiel kaufen

1700 spiel installieren

2200 pc genervt ausmachen weil ich mich, wie drolfzehnmillionen andere spieler, nicht einloggen kann


----------



## woggly4 (10. November 2008)

2-stündige Matheklausur schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (12. November 2008)

Da alle neuen Threads dazu geschlossen werden grab ich:
Ich habs mir Montag vorbestellt und selbige Box nun hier liegen.

Schule bis 13h
13h: Saturn, Spiel kaufen.
13:15h: Rewe, (Eis)Kaffee kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Lust auf das Zeug überkam mich.
15h: Zuhause sein und mich über ne 3000er Warteschlange ärgern, dann Dailies abgeben und vermutlich wegen irrem laggen wieder ausloggen. *g*

Ingame hab ich auch nur Dailies gemacht und bischen Gold gesammelt. Mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## Rappi (12. November 2008)

Ich werde den morgigen Donnerstag folgendermaßen verbringen:

9:20: Der Gang zum Bus
9:32: Der Bus fährt ab.
9:47: Der Bus kommt an.
9:55: Es kann losgehen....die Schule
14:25: Schulende
14:40: Ankunft im nahegelegenen Einkaufscenter...Die Suche nach einem Exemplar von WotLK beginnt. Ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich es entweder bei Marktkauf oder bei Bertelsmann bekomme: Vorbestellt ist es nicht.
15:30: Ankunft zuhause
16:30: Die Schulaufgaben sind erledigt.
17:00: Die Installation ist abgeschlossen.
17:05: Es kann losgehen, yay. Der Zeppelin in die boreanische Tundra fährt ab.
17:10: Lags, Lags und noch mehr Lags. Ich logge aus und widme mich der Charaktererstellung eines Todesritters. 
17:15: Der Todesritter ploppt mitten in den Pestländern auf.
17:16: Nach einem Disconnect aufgrund von Serverüberlastung ploppt der Todesritter nach erneutem Login wieder in den Pestländern auf.
17:17: Nach einem Disconnect aufgrund von Serverüberlastung ploppt der Todesritter nach erneutem Login wieder in den Pestländern auf.
17:18: Nach einem Disconnect aufgrund von Serverüberlastung ploppt der Todesritter nach erneutem Login wieder in den Pestländern auf.
17:19: Nach einem Disconnect aufgrund von Serverüberlastung ploppt der Todesritter nach erneutem Login wieder in den Pestländern auf.
17:20: Frustriert widme ich mich wieder meinem Jäger in der borenischen Tundra.
17:21: Disconnect wegen Serverüberlastung
17:22: Erneuter Login
17:23: Disconnect
17:24: Loginversuch
17:25: Disconnect
17:26: Loginversuch
17:27: Disconnect
17:30: Ruhestein nach Shattrath.
17:31: Ankunft auf der Insel von Quel'Danas
17:32: Beginn der üblichen Tagesquests zum Frustabbau.


----------



## Tazmal (12. November 2008)

ganz normal den tag verbringen fehlt da.

Immerhin ist esnur ein game


----------



## Firun (12. November 2008)

Ich habe mir Frei genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Donnerstag, 13.11.2008 - Saturn Nürnberg
Sonderverkauf zur Veröffentlichung zum neuen World of Warcraft Add-on
Liebe WOW-Fans! Anlässlich der Veröffentlichung des neuen World of Warcraft Add-on "Wrath of Lich King" findet bei uns am 13.11.2008 ab 06:00 Uhr morgens ein Sonderverkauf statt. Wir freuen uns auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen. Euer Saturn Team


----------



## Thoor (12. November 2008)

Mein Bruder hat sich 2 Wochen freigenommen, ich nur Freitags^^ habs mir per Post vorbestellt und lasse meinen Bruder das Teil installieren


----------



## Sch1llman (12. November 2008)

warum haben so viele schule bis 13 uhr? das ist doch die 5. stunde oder so oO
sollte man mit 12 nicht schon mindestens 6 stunden haben?^^


----------



## Elcrian (12. November 2008)

Eigentlich bis 13:05h Klasse 10 Gymnasium. =)
Kommt allerdings auch auf den Kurs an, Mittwochs haben wir wegen fehlenden Räumlichkeiten wirklich nur 5h und das bis 12:15h.


----------



## Sinizae (12. November 2008)

Um 8 Uhr Arztkontrolltermin - danach zum Gamestop meine vorbestellte CE abholen und für meinen Mann ne normale Version mitnehmen. Dann nach Hause fahren, auf beiden Rechner installieren. Dabei erst mal frühstücken (muss nüchtern zum Arzt). Dann werd ich einkaufen gehen und kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Mann kommt dann Nachmittags, dann werden wir essen und dann gemütlich in WotLK reinschauen. Zwischendrin werd ich viel Tee trinken und mich auf's Sofa kuscheln *seufz*


----------



## Toxpack (12. November 2008)

1 Woche Urlaub ist eingereicht [ 203 ]   [12.71%]  <--- RL verlust? mein Leben heisst WoW?

Sorry aber für ein Spiel sich ne Woche Urlaub zu nehmen, bzw sich Krankmelden oder wie auch immer halte ich persönlich für hochgradiges Suchtverhalten.


----------



## DrMabuse (12. November 2008)

Hallo

leider konnte ich nicht das Startgebiet vom Todesritter auswählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich mir gleich morgen abend um 22:00, nach der Arbeit ein DK erstellen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dann schon alle "Kiddies"² schlafen, was ich bezweifel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

²=bitte nicht auf die unter 14jährige beziehen, da soll heissen die wo manchmal einfach nur D**m sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt ja auch nette Kiddies  und unzumutbare Erwachsene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (12. November 2008)

konnte nix auswählen :,(
Komme von der Schule erst um ~ 16 Uhr nachhause und ich werde ein dk spielen


----------



## lavax (12. November 2008)

Hmm leider nich das passende dabei:

Ich werd den Tag damit verbringen, mich auf Arbeit über die Whine und Flame Threads im Buffedforum zu amüsieren^^

Startgebiet...hmm werd ich morgen Abend auswürfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raiyu (12. November 2008)

Mh..

Zum Glück habe ich morgen nur 4 Std. Schule!
Aber leider schreibe ich morgen auch Päda..

Naja was solls!
Danach direkt zum Saturn in Düsseldorf durchstarten und mich am Abend über die ganzen Server downs aufregen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (12. November 2008)

Howling Fjord

Hab dort in der Beta gequestet und Borean Tundra is kacke^^


----------



## Alpax (12. November 2008)

ha ich habe mich den 2t meisten stimmen angeschlossen

ich stehe morgen um 8 auf .. habe mit chef ausgemacht das ich ein wenig später komme .. kaufe mir morgens erst mal wotlk und gehe dann ... naaaaaa .. richtig .. arbeiten -.- und um 17:30 hab ich dann schluss .. ab nach hause und .. ab 18:00 sitz ich vor der daddelkiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcrian (12. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Howling Fjord
> 
> Hab dort in der Beta gequestet und Borean Tundra is kacke^^



Kann man sich das fraktionsunabhänig aussuchen?


----------



## Alpax (12. November 2008)

Elcrian schrieb:


> Kann man sich das fraktionsunabhänig aussuchen?



ja


----------



## Sin (12. November 2008)

Wollt eigentlich heute nacht zum Mediamarkt in Essen fahren, mich provokativ mit nem campingstuhl neben dem Eingang setzen, Fotoapparat rausholen und alle Deppen auslachen.


----------

